# Post Your Setup for the 2011-2012 Season!



## SPAZ

I'll start:








10/11 Neversummer Revolver-R 156
10/11 Flux RK30's
Rome Libertine Boots (black)
That pic is a year old however, I'll get another up as soon as I get her setup and waxed. Only big difference is I ditched most of the stickers.


----------



## bluesk8r

Haha! Very simular to ^ 
10/11 NS Evo
Rome 390 Boss
DC Double boa boots (Boots are in the upper left corner)


----------



## s1mple

2011 Ride Society UL
2011 Flow NXT ATSE
2011 Nike Kaiju's (not pictured)
Bought it this summer, can't wait till my vacation to Denver this year!!


----------



## threej21

NS Revolver
Ride Nitranes
Burton Ambush boots 












and ill prolly still ride my setup from last year some too...


Ride Kink
Ride Contrabands


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

s1mple said:


>



SICKK!!!

10char


----------



## Nickx

NeverSummer Circuit, 148
2011 Rome 390 bindings
DC park boots
anyone know how to add a picture?


----------



## Steez

threej21 said:


> NS Revolver
> Ride Nitranes
> Burton Ambush boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ill prolly still ride my setup from last year some too...
> 
> 
> Ride Kink
> Ride Contrabands


What size boot are you because I was thinking about an Evo/Revolver but I'm size 11 boot with the "shrinked" foot pattern so I was thinking Evo if I do get one of them or are you size 11 and Revolver is better


----------



## skip11

2011 Lib T.Rice 153
2010 Rome Targas


----------



## EnVme

2012 Rome Artifact Rocker


----------



## smokinsummer

Never Summer Revolver 153
Rome 390 Bosses


----------



## threej21

Steez said:


> What size boot are you because I was thinking about an Evo/Revolver but I'm size 11 boot with the "shrinked" foot pattern so I was thinking Evo if I do get one of them or are you size 11 and Revolver is better


i wear a size 12 boot and have only ridden mid wide/wide decks...you at 11 are kind of on the cusp from what ive heard, but have heard lots of people on here say you should be fine on a normal deck...guess it all kind of depends on the waist width of each deck too


----------



## smokinsummer

^ I wear a sz 10 boot and I'm riding on the Revolver if thats any help at all.


----------



## Steez

threej21 said:


> i wear a size 12 boot and have only ridden mid wide/wide decks...you at 11 are kind of on the cusp from what ive heard, but have heard lots of people on here say you should be fine on a normal deck...guess it all kind of depends on the waist width of each deck too


alright thanks for the input, I've been riding regular boards since i have the smaller foot print and it's fine so i guess I'm good as long as I stick with the foot print tech


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Not entirely sure. Right now, the quiver looks like:

Head ICT Intelligence 162 from several years ago
Never Summer Proto CT 157
Salomon Powder Snake 163

Binders
Rome 390 Bosses
Salomon XLTs (several years old)

I'm looking at possibly getting a Nug + Burton re:flex bindings, but that's pending a demo. I can only really justify 3 sticks. I really like that Head board and have would like to retain a cambered stick in the rotation, it might be the odd man out.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Forum Destroyer Doubledog 152 + Burton Malavita
Probably a Signal Rocker Light + Hurrithanes but possible may go with Park Zero
DC Park boot, Nike ZF1 back ups
Outwear a mix of DC, Nomis and 686
Oakley Crowbars


----------



## CMSbored

atomic hatchet 159 with k2 autos
neversummer premier f1 with ride spis
k2 darkos and 32 lashed
whatever goggles i decide (buy new goggles every season)
and whatever outerwear i have left


----------



## Sudden_Death

2011 NS Heritage 160 with 2010 K2 Auto Uprise & 2006 Capita BSOD 162 with 2011 K2 Cinch CTS. Boots are K2 Darko (black) and Northwave Freedom SL (white).


----------



## Bparmz

Board: 2010 Rome Graft

Bindings: 2010 Burton Customs

Boots: 2011 Burton Motos

gettin old but it works haha


----------



## Hodgepodge

As of right now.... 
2011 Lib Tech Box Scratcher
2011 Rome 390 Boss









the skate banana is out of commision, soon to be replaced with a YES. great beauties of history 155 or 158
also looking into getting a T.Rice Split Board for when i go to hike backcountry in Wyoming this winter :cheeky4:


----------



## tuckerchef

This is just new to my collection. Winterstick Tom Burt Pro 172. Ride cad bindings (for now), Burton Driver X boots.


----------



## songa

currently riding:

2011 lib tech t rice 157
2011 rome targas

2011 bataleon batazion 154
2011 union forces


looking for one more board:

2011 capita bsod 159


----------



## Redmond513

Board: Arbor Blacklist 154 cm
Bindings: 2011 Rome 390 Boss 
Boots: 2011 Rome Libertines


----------



## Steez

tuckerchef said:


> This is just new to my collection. Winterstick Tom Burt Pro 172. Ride cad bindings (for now), Burton Driver X boots.


Where you ride you must get straight pow for that monster


----------



## CaP17A

I don't have any of the stuff yet but mines going to be:

2011/12 CAPiTA Stairmaster 156
2012/13 Bon Hiver Bindings (Not sure exactly what their sending me)
2011/12 32 Boots...not sure what I'm going to get


----------



## HoboMaster

2010 NS Evo 151
Rome 390 Slashers


----------



## DrnknZag

'08 Burton Custom 158 / '11 Ride Delta
'11 Never Summer SL 158 / '11 Ride Delta
'11 Ride Highlife 161 / '10 Ride CAD
'10 Ride Slackcountry / '10 Ride CAD
'11 Ride RFL boots

The Burton Cartels and Rome Targas from the pics are sold, probably gonna pick up some Ride Capos for the Highlife though.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Never Summer Premier F1-R 157
Burton Custom bindings 15/-9
Sessions jacket
Volcom Straight Leg pant
Thirty Two Prion boots
Smith Holt Helmet
Smith Knowledge Goggles


----------



## Dano

Yes
10 char


----------



## chandler

2011 Forum Youngblood 152 w/ 2011 DC Judges and 2011 Burton Missions
And also an I PWN NOOBZ sticker.


----------



## dreampow

*my setup*

10-11 ride highlife 158 (camrock)

08-09 Volkl zenit 161 (full camber)

10-11 burton cartels with 10-11 burton rulers

Before I get the burton police on my ass I live in Japan and with size 11 feet its hard to find boots and bindings that are on sale. They were cheap (for Japan) and so far doing a great job too. I especially like the cartels. 

My wear is Air to ground seven Jacket with Mizuno trousers. Goggles are swans rising sun, swans top of the line polarized goggle and its made here in Japan so found them half price. I know mostly skiers wear them but they are fantastic. Never fog up and I see every little transition with the polarized lens.

Oh and the Dakine pro 2 backpack.


----------



## Hodgepodge

Dano said:


> View attachment 6164
> 
> 
> Yes
> 10 char


That is a SICK T Rice

HP FTW!


----------



## mrmidWest

2007 Ride Kink 155
Ride Delta Mvmt Bindings
32 Lashed Boots


----------



## xDOTY

LTD Quest 149
24Seven Bindings
(Cheap 1st Setup)
Quicksilver Drill Pants
RipZone Black Jacket
Dragon DX Wolle Limited Ed.
Rome Gloves
ProTec Riot Helmet
Neff Daily Beanie

Lookin' to step up next year for my gear.


----------



## jimster716

See my signature. The deck on the right is a '09 Capita FCG 159 with '09 K2 Formulas.


----------



## tuckerchef

Here it is, boards anyway. too much stuff to list.


----------



## Nivek

dreampow said:


> 10-11 ride highlife 158 (camrock)
> 
> 08-09 Volkl zenit 161 (full camber)
> 
> 10-11 burton cartels with 10-11 burton rulers
> 
> Before I get the burton police on my ass I live in Japan and with size 11 feet its hard to find boots and bindings that are on sale. They were cheap (for Japan) and so far doing a great job too. I especially like the cartels.
> 
> My wear is Air to ground seven Jacket with Mizuno trousers. Goggles are swans rising sun, swans top of the line polarized goggle and its made here in Japan so found them half price. I know mostly skiers wear them but they are fantastic. Never fog up and I see every little transition with the polarized lens.
> 
> Oh and the Dakine pro 2 backpack.


The '11 Highlife is just LoPro. Not Camrock. Just rocker.


----------



## ezstyle88

'12 never summer proto ctx
'11 lib tech sb
'11 union force
32 lashed


----------



## Steez

tuckerchef said:


> Here it is, boards anyway. too much stuff to list.


you my friend have a nice back country/racing setup


----------



## Lifprasir

I will be investing in some smaller sized boots and finally getting rid of this plastic binding hopefully before the season starts.


----------



## horia.ancas

*My setup*

Here's my setup:
Gnu Park Pickle (Forest Bayley)2011
Union contact 2012


----------



## Banff Shredder

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## bcasey

11-12 Bataleon Riot 57 ........... 07-08 Lib SkateBanana 59 ......... 09-10 Lib T.Rice 61.5


.


----------



## Hodgepodge

Just picked up my new baby. YES Great Beauties 153 is on the way!


































GOD it better snow soon


----------



## xDOTY

Is all the Union hype really worth it? I am looking at cheap ~$150 bindings and I am having a hard decision between Union DLX's or Flow's lower models. I like the rear entry, but I do not know about the Unions because I really haven't had good strap-in binding as mine are some no name cheapos.


----------



## C.B.

I picked up a new 2012 flow merc this year, i road the 2011 board last year and loved it, liked it better than my older technine team series anyways.

anyways i got rid of my my bindings with my last board(they were some 5150 pieces of garbage) so now i need new bindings.

i was looking at some drake fiftys but i havn't heard anything about them, are they any good?


----------



## Nivek

xDOTY said:


> Is all the Union hype really worth it? I am looking at cheap ~$150 bindings and I am having a hard decision between Union DLX's or Flow's lower models. I like the rear entry, but I do not know about the Unions because I really haven't had good strap-in binding as mine are some no name cheapos.





C.B. said:


> I picked up a new 2012 flow merc this year, i road the 2011 board last year and loved it, liked it better than my older technine team series anyways.
> 
> anyways i got rid of my my bindings with my last board(they were some 5150 pieces of garbage) so now i need new bindings.
> 
> i was looking at some drake fiftys but i havn't heard anything about them, are they any good?


Meh, i'd just pass over Drake. 

Both of you, K2 Indy's.


----------



## Nixon

Burton Condom 151 ('9-'10) with Custom EST bindings, and a Capita Horrorscope 155 ('10-'11) with Ride Delta MVMNT bindings.

I've only ridden the Horrorscope once, so I'm pumped to use it first day of this season.


----------



## 509-pow

bcasey said:


> 11-12 Bataleon Riot 57 ........... 07-08 Lib SkateBanana 59 ......... 09-10 Lib T.Rice 61.5
> 
> 
> .


 how are u likeing the trice board. i just got the same one but with the eagle head.


----------



## TofuSama

Since this is apparently the proper thread:










2012 Never Summer Evo 150 (green base/blue eagle)
2011 Rome 390's with 390 Boss cant pads
2010 Firefly boots of some sort

Other gear:
2011 Burton Poacher jacket
2010 Firefly pants
2011 Dakine Titan gloves
2011 Giro G10 helmet
2011 Dragon DXS goggles


----------



## bcasey

509-pow said:


> how are u likeing the trice board. i just got the same one but with the eagle head.


I like, It has been my freeride/pow/mountain board for the past 2 seasons. Really stable board in all snow contitions and great board for going big. 
It is not my park board therefore it mainly just sees powder and jumps/natural and lots of speed.


----------



## Hodgepodge

Nivek said:


> Meh, i'd just pass over Drake.
> 
> Both of you, K2 Indy's.


What about flux's? Im just wonderin what to get for my freestyle board. I was thinkin nitro or rome but are these K2's pretty good?


----------



## Vrud

*2011/12 Setup*

NS Heritage X 163 (Ltd Ed)
Ride CAD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Other Gear:
DC Flare Boots
Special Blend Mark pants
Smith Prophecy optics
Grenade Ambush gloves


----------



## Nivek

Hodgepodge said:


> What about flux's? Im just wonderin what to get for my freestyle board. I was thinkin nitro or rome but are these K2's pretty good?


If you're looking for something in that price range the Indy's are definitely the best option. 

From Flux I liked the TT30's or all park, DS30's for jibby park, and RK30's for a softer park biding. I really like Zero's as a little bit softer park binding and would be in those if I didn't just receive M9SE's. So for me I'll probably be in Phantoms.


----------



## L3mnhead

Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## ctk9

Artec Cipher 154.5 Rocker
Artec Cipher 156.5 Regular
Burton Custom Bindings
http://i.imgur.com/nHXrm.jpg{/IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/5a0w0.jpg


----------



## Springskater

2011 156 k2 Raygun
2011 k2 Formulas
2011 Nike Zoom Force 1s

Other Gear: 
2011 32 Shiloh 2.0 jacket
2010 Ride Jacket (zip to pant interface with the cappel's. Love it.)
2010 Cappel Lennox pants

Also ctk9, what's your experience with Artec? I just got a 2011 Artec Cipher, different graphic than yours, yellow with a boombox. I got a great deal on it but still haven't seen many reviews or info on them online or anywhere so I'm not sure what to expect from it.


----------



## ctk9

Rode the regular camber last season once before the east coast pooped out and I liked it a lot. I'm going to need some more runs before I can give feedback on the rocker and more on the reg though. I've heard a lot of good things about them so I'm pumped for this season. Sorry I couldn't give more feedback amigo.


----------



## Springskater

ctk9 said:


> Rode the regular camber last season once before the east coast pooped out and I liked it a lot. I'm going to need some more runs before I can give feedback on the rocker and more on the reg though. I've heard a lot of good things about them so I'm pumped for this season. Sorry I couldn't give more feedback amigo.


Oh no worries man, I appreciate the input. Glad to hear you've heard good things. It seems like everything I've seen/heard has all been really positive as well so I'm definitely looking forward to trying it out this year.


----------



## ddubs515

dont have it yet, but will when i get back from afghanistan:
2012 westmark 154
2012 union force
nike zoom forces

old setup:
2007 academy recruit 
2007 ltd shit binders
ride boots


----------



## JVee

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2012 NS Proto 160cm with Flux TT30 and 2012 Arbor Westmark 156cm with Flux TT30


----------



## sidewall

Tom Burt Pro Model is sick! Never Summers are popular around here...


----------



## bcasey

sidewall said:


> Tom Burt Pro Model is sick! Never Summers are popular around here...


I was thinking the same thing! NS is huge on this forum. 
(never rode one.. so I cant really criticize)


----------



## thenomadsoul

My setup:
Never Summer Raptor X 2012 + Flux SF45 2012 for Powder and freeride
Never Summer Proto CT 2012 + Flux DMCC light 2012 for all mountain use
K2 Fastplant 2011 + Union Force 2011 for Park
Capita Indoor Survival 2010 + ?? (I still have to define that) for Jibbing

Boots: Burton Ruler 2011


----------



## AjP

this is my three board setup for this year, 

BRAND NEW Debut K2 TurboDream 156 with Flow Trilogy's
Rome Manual 159 with some older Flows
Some old beater peice of shit Lamar Mission 152 with Ride EX bindings

this year im gonna have a backyard terrain park with boxes, rails, kickers, dropins, and maybe, just MAYBE a quarter pipe  :dunno:


----------



## Penzer

2008 Burton Custom 156 with 2011 Flux RK30s
2010 GNU Altered Genetics 159 with 2011 Union Forces


The custom was my old all mountain board that I learned on, but for this year I had the shop put a 2 degree edge bevel on it and I picked up some RK30s on sale, and now its my park setup for this year


----------



## VTRDR

My set ups are: Capita Mid Life with Rome 390's and the second set up is a K2 WWW rocker with 390 Bosses. I just picked up my nephew a new Burton Custom flying v and jesus, Burton is building a hell of a board for kids!


----------



## craig-b

2010/11 K2 Fuse 163W
2011/12 Rome Arsenal
2010/11 Burton Moto


----------



## ddubs515

thenomadsoul said:


> My setup:
> Never Summer Raptor X 2012 + Flux SF45 2012 for Powder and freeride
> Never Summer Proto CT 2012 + Flux DMCC light 2012 for all mountain use
> K2 Fastplant 2011 + Union Force 2011 for Park
> Capita Indoor Survival 2010 + ?? (I still have to define that) for Jibbing
> 
> Boots: Burton Ruler 2011


im lookin at flux's or unions for this season, of yours which do you prefer?


----------



## thenomadsoul

I like Flux more. Unions are super confortable but I don't really like the toe strap. Sometimes I find it difficult to unlock it.


----------



## ddubs515

thanks for the quick response, thats what i think i'm leanin towards, tt30s to be exact


----------



## Chef Jer

2012 LTD Heritage
2011/12 Bjorn Targas

Bring on the snow !!!!!!!!














[/ATTACH]


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Sweet setup with the Bjorn with Heritage Limited. A nice red katana or slash vinyl would pop on that thing.


----------



## kctahoe

Chef Jer said:


> 2012 LTD Heritage
> 2011/12 Bjorn Targas
> 
> Bring on the snow !!!!!!!!
> View attachment 6230
> 
> 
> View attachment 6231
> [/ATTACH]


Where did you buy your targas from? I've been looking for them to put in my new heritage as well!


----------



## Chef Jer

kctahoe said:


> Where did you buy your targas from? I've been looking for them to put in my new heritage as well!


I ordered them from Darkside snowboards last Friday.. they shipped on Monday - delivered today.


----------



## Bparmz

2011 Burton Easy Livin Flying-V
2012 Burton Mission EST


----------



## xDOTY

Nivek said:


> Meh, i'd just pass over Drake.
> 
> Both of you, K2 Indy's.


Never heard of them, but I am down to try them, just in the reviews they say they were poorly built and stitching comes off and things, I am new at park so I will def be taking spills and I don't want to lose my board lol. Also, same with Flows and that is why I want to back off of them, I can fall (which I will) and they will pop themselves loose letting my board smack me and things. Not fun. So all my friends will have to wait 7 more secs as I strap in. boohoo.


----------



## AjP

*Rome SDS Manual 159 w/ older Flow bindings
some old peice of crap lamar mission 152 w/ Ride EX bindings (2009?)
(MY BABY) K2 Turbo Dream Debut 156 2008 w/ Flow Trilogy bindings (2010)*


----------



## ddubs515

just ordered my setup from eternal: arbor westmark 156 w/ union forces. cant wait to get home from afghanistan to set her up


----------



## pmoa

Just picked up my 154 Proto with black base and red NS....looks siiiiiick...Pairing it with Black SF45's...can't wait to shred this thing all over the mountain...5'8" 185 lbs


----------



## Tech420

2012 Burton Hero 155 mid-wide
2012 Burton Cartel EST
2012 Nike Vapen

I'll post up a pic when the board arrives next week. The Nike boots are probably the most comfortable boots I have ever worn.


----------



## Agro

Chef Jer said:


> I ordered them from Darkside snowboards last Friday.. they shipped on Monday - delivered today.


Looks nice man. I think the black/red of the bjorn targa's will look better though on the black heritage (or so i hope, since that's what I got (heritage-x)). I'll post up some pics when the bindings arrived, they are coming to CA so should arrive Wednesday from Darkside. Got my new helmet and goggles on Friday, so almost everything is here  Ready for some snow.


----------



## Dialpex

2012 NS SL
2012 Burton Cartels
2010 Burton Hails


----------



## Chef Jer

Agro said:


> Looks nice man. I think the black/red of the bjorn targa's will look better though on the black heritage (or so i hope, since that's what I got (heritage-x)). I'll post up some pics when the bindings arrived, they are coming to CA so should arrive Wednesday from Darkside. Got my new helmet and goggles on Friday, so almost everything is here  Ready for some snow.



I think they'll look good on the black heritage - "better" is subjective and all personal preference. For me I like how they match the red base.

Be sure to post photos... looking forward to seeing the Bjorn's on the black


----------



## Jurroen

My new set-up:
Bataleon Jam '10/'11
Ride Contraband '10/'11


----------



## Willbilly

2011 Gnu Riders Choice C2 Btx 154.5
2012 Burton Re:Flex Restricted Cartels
2011 K2 Darko Boa Ankle/Lace Boot

Also grabbed, for the season, a schweet Special Blend jacket: Revolver Series, Crank
Bern Watts helmet
Grenade Trigger Finger Gloves (the ones that look like Ninja Turtle hands!)

One on the left is oldschool:
2005 Burton Clash 150
2005 Burton Cartel bindings

*massive image alert!*


----------



## CalvaryCougar

2012 155 zion woah man
2010 157 k2 parkstar
2010 ride contraband


----------



## WasatchMan

or two.

what is that other one? a 142? 47?


EDIT: you changed the pic : (


----------



## CalvaryCougar

WasatchMan said:


> or two.
> 
> what is that other one? a 142? 47?
> 
> 
> EDIT: you changed the pic : (


LOL sorry....the second one was a 149 reverse camber....i posted it in the zion thread, i wanted to add both my boards in this one...sorry!

that other was my sisters


----------



## Agro

11/12 Never Summer Heritage-X 163cm
11/12 Rome Targa - Bjorn Black


----------



## glm

Arbor blacklist 
burton custom bindings
Burton AWOL boots


----------



## ddubs515

sick board, what size boots do you wear?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

new pow board on the left, retired all mountain board turned park board/shit stick on the right. Also have black burton motos.


----------



## orangatang

2012 burton custom flying v
2011 burton cartel est
Using old boots, 32 timba


----------



## glm

ddubs515 said:


> sick board, what size boots do you wear?


I wear size 11


----------



## Z.E.R.C.H

*My stick*

2011 161 solitude, XL M9's, K2 Raiders.


----------



## ttccnn

2011 burton mission
2011 burton process


----------



## Tech420

Board finally arrived


----------



## Jay29

2011 Never Summer Pandora
2012 Never Summer ltd Heritage 6 OF 7
2010 Never summer EVO 









New setup for this year...w/Rome Targas


----------



## henry06x

It's more like a compilation of stuff.
The new: 
Oakley jacket, corduroy pant, and pipe gloves(second from left)
'11 academy propaganda. (got end of last season, far left)

The rest: from left
Planet earth jacket, sessions denim pant, dakine pipe glove 
Aero jacket, planet earth, bonfire pipe gloves
Oakley jacket, pant, dakine glove
Anon. Realm goggles
09 Ride kink (bottom)
08 Ride society (Right)
08 Ride delta mvmnt binding
09 Ride deuce boot
Dakine heli pro pack
Dakine board bag


----------



## Springskater

Already posted my set up earlier in the thread but I got a better pic now. 

2011 k2 Raygun
2011 k2 Formulas
2011 Nike Zoom Forces


----------



## In search for I

My setups for this year:
11' Arbor Draft 158.5 > Union DLX
09' Arbor DelRey 158 > Drake SuperSport
11' Arbor Element Rx 161 > Drake Czar


----------



## woodhomie1996

C.B. said:


> I picked up a new 2012 flow merc this year, i road the 2011 board last year and loved it, liked it better than my older technine team series anyways.
> 
> anyways i got rid of my my bindings with my last board(they were some 5150 pieces of garbage) so now i need new bindings.
> 
> i was looking at some drake fiftys but i havn't heard anything about them, are they any good?


I haven't ridden the Drake Fifty's but I rode the Drake SuperSports last season and loved them. I am probably going to pick up a pair of Drake Reloads. I have no complaints about drakes. Back in 2006 I had a pair of Drake Mikey LeBlanc's and they were super comfy.


----------



## woodhomie1996

Not sure what bindings yet. probably going to pick up a 2012 JP Walker Stepchild


----------



## ddubs515

my new gear arrvide at my house  3 more months till i can get my hands on it  
2012 arbor westmark 156
2012 union forces
spy soldiers
will add better pics when i get them


----------



## ddubs515

better pic


----------



## marcdeo

'09 (or is it '10) Solomon Official 158 with 2011 L Malavita's
'12 Arbor Coda with 2011 L Burton Cartels

(can someone explain to me how to post pics so they show WITHOUT having to click on the file?)


----------



## ddubs515

when you post a reply, at the bottom there is a "manage attachments" button, click that and you can attach the pics. dont do a quick reply


----------



## marcdeo

That's what I did. Full reply, not quick reply. Managed attachments and added the files.....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

marcdeo said:


> '09 (or is it '10) Solomon Official 158 with 2011 L Malavita's
> '12 Arbor Coda with 2011 L Burton Cartels
> 
> (can someone explain to me how to post pics so they show WITHOUT having to click on the file?)


I think the Coda has some of the best artwork out there. Very nice choice :thumbsup:

I just wish I could get my hands on the 08/09 Coda with the samurai slaying the dragon. That thing would be an epic piece of wall art.


----------



## ChadH

2011 Venture Zephyr 160 / 26.0 wide, with 2011 Ride Double Agent Bindings in Chrome 
2012 Never Summer Proto CTX 155 / 26.1 wide, with 2012 Ride Capo's in Green 
2011 DC Judge size 11 in black

Here's the photo's... hope it works


----------



## JMcKeone

Just got my board today:
NS Revolver 158
K2 Formula's
Nike ZF1


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

150 Westmark + 12 Malavita Restricted


----------



## orangeandmaroon

2011 Flow Infinite 
2011 Flow NXT FSE bindings
2011 DC Judge Boots


----------



## Olivia

2010 Ride Compact
2011 Burton Stilettos


----------



## blazinden

Vans Iron Maiden Insulated Jacket 
686 Smarty Complete 2.5 White Digi Print Pants
Vans BFB White Checkered Boots

Old Setup 
Flow Merc 152
Flow Flight 3 Bindings

New Setup
Ride Machete LE 155
Rome 390 L/XL Blue Wildstyle


----------



## IdahoFreshies

i dont know why but until now i had not thought of just laying out my outerwear and taking a picture of it. thanks for the idea^









if anyone is out in idaho (or if im down in utah) and you see this setup, yell at me and say whats up


----------



## jdang307

CheeseForSteeze said:


> View attachment 6365
> 
> 150 Westmark + 12 Malavita Restricted


You've ridden the 2012 Evo right? Have you rode the westmark yet? I'd love a compare and contrast. Those are the two boards I've been targeting all year (Got the Evo now)


----------



## ThunderChunky

orangeandmaroon said:


> 2011 Flow Infinite
> 2011 Flow NXT FSE bindings
> 2011 DC Judge Boots


Where'd you get those Mtn Dew cans. Those look sick? Swet board too.:laugh:


----------



## WHOisDAN

Winter can't come soon enough. Can't wait to use our Epic Season Passes in Colorado this season. 

24-28 of us are flying from California in February. Asian Invasion!


----------



## kctahoe

WHOisDAN said:


> Winter can't come soon enough. Can't wait to use our Epic Season Passes in Colorado this year.
> 
> 24-28 of us are flying from California in February.


Are those all yours?! Somebody loves never summer haha, I picked up a heritage and can't wait to see what all the hype is about!


----------



## jdang307

WHOisDAN said:


> Winter can't come soon enough. Can't wait to use our Epic Season Passes in Colorado this year.
> 
> 24-28 of us are flying from California in February. Asian Invasion!


20 of us in late january. Another asian invasion  This time from So Cal


----------



## WHOisDAN

kctahoe said:


> Are those all yours?! Somebody loves never summer haha, I picked up a heritage and can't wait to see what all the hype is about!


I'm thinking about picking up a Heritage or Raptor for freeride/pow. Jones Flagship is also in the running. 



jdang307 said:


> 20 of us in late january. Another asian invasion  This time from So Cal


Southwest deal? A bunch of my friends are flying from LAX. Get an Epic Season Pass and make your way up to Nor Cal.


----------



## woodhomie1996

I just picked up this 156 Drake Delta and a buddy of mine just got the 157 Drake Risto.


----------



## 509-pow

*my setup*

so here it is. 
2010 lib tech trice
mission 6 bindings
burton boots
oakley jacket
slalom pants
scoot goggles

































and my mission 6 wrecker


----------



## jdang307

WHOisDAN said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a Heritage or Raptor for freeride/pow. Jones Flagship is also in the running.
> 
> 
> 
> Southwest deal? A bunch of my friends are flying from LAX. Get an Epic Season Pass and make your way up to Nor Cal.


Yup. From San Diego. Hitting up Loveland then a day at Breck. I'm skipping the epic pass this year since I plan on hopping around a lot. My wife's territory for her job is the bay area/sac so we'll be in Tahoe a lot. But I don't think I'll be doing Heavenly. Northstar was awesome but this year I'm looking at Alpine Meadows/Squaw. maybe some sugar bowl.


----------



## SPAZ

JMcKeone said:


> Just got my board today:
> NS Revolver 158
> K2 Formula's
> Nike ZF1


so jealous of your setup! congrats dude!


----------



## dkzach

PICTURES COMING SOON 

Just finished my set up tonight!

Board: 153 2012 Travis Rice Pro HP 
Bindings: White Medium 2012 Burton Cartels
Boots: White/Original Jordan Size 9 Nike Kaiju
Helmet: Grey Sandbox Brain Bucket
Goggles: Pat Moore/Grey Electric EG2 
Jacket: Bjoirn Leins/Black Volcom 3 Layer LONE WOLF
Pants: Black Landvik T.D.S Gore-Tex 

All I can say is BEST SET UP EVER.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Me and the lady

2010 Never Summer Evo-R w/ Rome 390
2012 Never Summer Infinity - bindings pending
2008 Burton Vapor w/ Salomon Relay XLT


















Hoping to get the Bataleon Goliath soon


----------



## Jmach

Never summer Heritage X 159
Solomon savage boots 
Old ass burton customs Bindings


----------



## Sick-Pow

Jmach said:


> Never summer Heritage X 159
> Solomon savage boots
> Old ass burton customs Bindings


Pics or GTFO.


----------



## orangeandmaroon

ThunderChunky said:


> Where'd you get those Mtn Dew cans. Those look sick? Swet board too.:laugh:


haha they were a limited edition thing called green label art, they dont make them anymore


----------



## ThunderChunky

orangeandmaroon said:


> haha they were a limited edition thing called green label art, they dont make them anymore


 Man, New York sucks.


Any Way 
All 2012
Garage Rocker 154 Board
32 Prion White Boots 
(Dumbass Proboardhsop) Not in yet Rome Mob Bindings


----------



## FacePlant4Free

-11' Forest Park Pickle
-11'/12' GNU Choice Bindings on Back order 
-12' Travis Parker Airblaster Jacket
-11' Bonfire Spectral Pants


----------



## riccof19

Same as last season for me:

2011 Lib Tech T. Rice 157
2011 Rome Targas


----------



## vwbrian

Box Scratcher 151 Bannana Magic 152 158 Riders choice 161.5 Skunk Ape 180
Gnu park and Agro Binders


----------



## Bayoh

Got my Rome Targa bindings about a week ago. My all-mountain setup is complete.  Now to greedily buy more boards and bindings to round out my quiver, ha!

'11 Never Summer SL
'12 Rome Targa


----------



## LuckyRVA

riccof19 said:


> Same as last season for me:
> 
> 2011 Lib Tech T. Rice 157
> 2011 Rome Targas


nice! 



10char


----------



## 2813308004

I splurged this year....

My freeride setup I'm bringing out west—
2012 Bataleon Undisputed 163cm (thanks wiredsport)
2011 Flux DS45 w/ SF45 highbacks (thanks flux)
Nike Zoom Force 1's
Bern Macon Helmet
Oakley Airbrake Goggles

Clothes—
Gen II ECWCS Level 6 Goretex Parka In Woodland Camo
Arc'Teryx Theta SV Bib Pant
Arc'Teryx Alpha SV Glove

Waiting on my YES Great Boobs...


----------



## DanX

2011 Banana Magic 158W
2011-12 Raiden Phantoms L (black)
2011 DC Judges 11.5 (black)

Going for a slightly stiffer setup this year.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

2813308004 said:


> I splurged this year....
> 
> Arc'Teryx Theta SV Bib Pant
> Arc'Teryx Alpha SV Glove


Arc'Teryxes are the bomb!


----------



## East§ide

just picked this up..deciding what bindings to get for it, for now its getting mission warhols..









also have these (though i believe andreas, is gonna take ownership of the kass)(the kass is in the center, and my burton primo is on the end..the old burton on the left is mine also, and the other two standings are my buddies. the ride on the ground is his gfs)


----------



## WHOisDAN

East§ide said:


> just picked this up..deciding what bindings to get for it, for now its getting mission warhols..


Who had last year's EVO in stock?

The EVO was my favorite board last season. I swear that the Roxy boards aren't mine.


----------



## East§ide

Local shop had a 153 w black topsheet and a 151 w white topsheet leftover from last year at 30% off.... awesome find lol


----------



## Dialpex

riccof19 said:


> Same as last season for me:
> 
> 2011 Lib Tech T. Rice 157
> 2011 Rome Targas


Nice stick man! Extra kudos for the awesome sticker job! looks so clean!


----------



## Mr. Polonia

'12 Lib Tech Banana Magic 161
'12 Rome 390s


----------



## Kahanquest

Bataleon Omni
Burton P1 wingtips 

















Ride Concept tms


----------



## SeanKey

My new setup I picked up yesterday.

2012 154 NS Evo
2012 Flux DMCC Lights


----------



## Mr. Polonia

SeanKey said:


> My new setup I picked up yesterday.
> 
> 2012 154 NS Evo
> 2012 Flux DMCC Lights


damn dude...either ur 6'2 on a tiny board or u just prefer a really wide stance


----------



## SeanKey

Mr. Polonia said:


> damn dude...either ur 6'2 on a tiny board or u just prefer a really wide stance


About 6'1" so yeah. I only weigh 160 or so. And I think the stance is around 24". I haven't ridden it yet, but I did set it up slightly wider than I have been riding.


----------



## Jeb




----------



## ThunderChunky

^ 2nd best setup in this thread. What I think. The NS with Targas was the first, partly cause of the sticker job. :cheeky4:


----------



## xDOTY

ThunderChunky said:


> ^ 2nd best setup in this thread. What I think. The NS with Targas was the first, partly cause of the sticker job. :cheeky4:


too bad they are recliners.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Wait,......waaa?


----------



## WasatchMan

bindings .


----------



## xDOTY

ThunderChunky said:


> Wait,......waaa?


Reclining highbacks :thumbsdown: :cheeky4:


----------



## ThunderChunky

Ohhhh... you're talking about the Flows right?


----------



## xDOTY

Yessir


----------



## ThunderChunky

Oh ok. Yea, I don't like them either but the board....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeb

Thanks. (I like the Flows, btw). The new Attack Naner rolls into work via FedEx tomorrow. So psyched. Actually going up to Killington to make a few turns this Friday. Can't Wait.

BTW- got the 5's for $120- EVO outlet, which is a sick deal. Use promo code BIGHAMMER2 for automatic 20% off gear (outlet only).


----------



## AlxStat

Mod Rocker 158 wide
Union Forces
156 wide Park Pickle


----------



## Donutz

that's a nice elkcip krap. wad'ja do, press the wrong button in photoshop? :laugh:


----------



## Hodgepodge

vwbrian said:


> Box Scratcher 151 Bannana Magic 152 158 Riders choice 161.5 Skunk Ape 180
> Gnu park and Agro Binders


i love mervin enthusiasts!


----------



## AlxStat

Donutz said:


> that's a nice elkcip krap. wad'ja do, press the wrong button in photoshop? :laugh:


ya.... i think i put a reverse effect on the webcam.... hahahha whatever...


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

2009 custom x 158 with cartels 
2011 easy livin camber 155
2012 mr nice guy 155 with infidel est's

Gotta love burton warranty, started last season with a 2010 love, ended up with a 2011 love in feb and got a mr nice guy for this season


----------



## RedSkate

2012 Vans Andreas Wiig boots
2012 Union Contact Pro bindings
2011 Skate Banana


----------



## evaunit

2012 lib tech lando,k2 formulas and salomon boots!


----------



## twin89

Main board: 09-10 152 nitro subzero with 11-12 k2 hurrithanes
secondary: 152 omatic celebrity with 09-10 union contact SLs

boots 10-11 10.5 DC Ceptors

on the right i have my prized scuba regs and computer for pacific ocean fun


----------



## B.deep

2010 lib tech trs
2010/11 Union forces
2009/10 Jeremy Jones boots (beat but still my favorite boot)


----------



## zbomb

First Post.... 

TRice 57 Bent Metal Step in binders
Volcom 57 Also with Step in's
Pickle 53 with Forces
Volcom 52


----------



## ddubs515

howd you get the volcoms man?


----------



## zbomb

ddubs515 said:


> howd you get the volcoms man?


Luck and persistance.

Got the big bizarrio last year from a shop.

Got the yellow one a few days ago from a kid who was hard up for cash.


----------



## ddubs515

well done, they're sick


----------



## BigmountainVMD

2012 Lib Tech T.rice Pro HP 161.5 
2012 Burton Prophecy bindings


----------



## twin89

are the volcom boards camber and twin??


----------



## zbomb

The bizarrio is directional, camber with the stance set back about a half inch. On the stiff side. I have the specs from Signal somewhere, I'll see if I can find.

The yellow deck is twin, camber...soft flex.


----------



## garavac

ns premier f-1r 165
2011 burton co2 (just got them)
salomon malamutes

spy soldier
volcom gore tex pant
volcom jamie lynn gore tex jacket


----------



## c0r3y.af

New setup for this year. Rossi Scope 153 with Union Force L/XL bindings. Intended to be used mostly for carving/cruising groomers/jumps as I'm not that great in the park. Feels pretty nice so far, can't wait to ride it! This is my first "new" setup, last year's setup was a used Nitro T1 with Cartels, but it was kind of beat up.


----------



## BlackSnow

Old on the left, new on the right:

Bataleon Goliath w/ Ride NRc
Ride Highlife with K2 Auto Uprise


----------



## WHOisDAN

Ready for opening week. More setups to come!


----------



## xDOTY

I hope to see reviews on all of those.  Beautiful setups. I am going to Heavenly the 21st to test out my brand new RK30s that came in today while I was out of town. (My roomate put them on my bed) Hopefully he didn't open them haha OR I will be P.O.'d


----------



## armybpc1985

BigmountainVMD said:


> 2012 Lib Tech T.rice Pro HP 161.5
> 2012 Burton Prophecy bindings


Nice board set-up bro, I'm ordering the '12 Lib Tech T. Rice Pro HP 157 w/ '12 Burton Prophecy's. You have to let me know how that set-up works out for you since you'll probably ride before I do. I'm not going to see any pow until Jan. 4 when I go on R&R from Afghanistan.


----------



## zbomb

armybpc1985 said:


> Nice board set-up bro, I'm ordering the '12 Lib Tech T. Rice Pro HP 157 w/ '12 Burton Prophecy's. You have to let me know how that set-up works out for you since you'll probably ride before I do. I'm not going to see any pow until Jan. 4 when I go on R&R from Afghanistan.


Thanks for your service and I hope you fine bottomless pow on your time off.

Stay safe !


----------



## ddubs515

armybpc1985 said:


> Nice board set-up bro, I'm ordering the '12 Lib Tech T. Rice Pro HP 157 w/ '12 Burton Prophecy's. You have to let me know how that set-up works out for you since you'll probably ride before I do. I'm not going to see any pow until Jan. 4 when I go on R&R from Afghanistan.


i'm in the same boat brother, i redeploy home in jan though  can't wait to ride. you'll be home before you know it. stay safe


----------



## BigmountainVMD

armybpc1985 said:


> Nice board set-up bro, I'm ordering the '12 Lib Tech T. Rice Pro HP 157 w/ '12 Burton Prophecy's. You have to let me know how that set-up works out for you since you'll probably ride before I do. I'm not going to see any pow until Jan. 4 when I go on R&R from Afghanistan.


Definitely broski! I'll be tearing it up in just a few weeks... I think those bindings are just perfect for that board... just stiff enough but still have some play... SO PSYCHED. You will be pumped when you see that board... I don't want to put a single sticker on it 'cause it's so gorgeous. Stay safe!


----------



## oneshot

similar setup as last yr.. but i have a white Hood now 
if you got it... ....


----------



## dylbert

Capita Indoor Survival 152, regular camber,
Ride EX,
DC Phase,
Roll on Soll Austria in January


----------



## idshred

oneshot said:


> similar setup as last yr.. but i have a white Hood now
> if you got it... ....


rad! is your snowmobile just the mode of transportation or do you like snowmobiling as well? I wish more of my friends would get snowmobiles. The possibilities... But I like snowmobiling almost as much as I like riding my snowboard so it works out. I ride an arctic cat as well. Last years m8. My dad picked up a new pro climb 8.


----------



## oneshot

idshred said:


> rad! is your snowmobile just the mode of transportation or do you like snowmobiling as well? I wish more of my friends would get snowmobiles. The possibilities... But I like snowmobiling almost as much as I like riding my snowboard so it works out. I ride an arctic cat as well. Last years m8. My dad picked up a new pro climb 8.


I freeeeeeeking love snowmobiling! 

I split the time about 50/50 between boarding and sledding.. good thing is I HAVE to ride my sled to go board these days.. no more resorts


----------



## idshred

awesome. I saw your thread with the video after I posted in here. good stuff man.


----------



## WasatchMan

oneshot said:


> similar setup as last yr.. but i have a white Hood now
> if you got it... ....


I am so fucking jelous


----------



## armybpc1985

Thanks ya'll I appreciate it. I didn't get into country until June 12 Ddubs so I still have a minute before I'm out of here for good. So Ddubs where are you at in Aghanistan? I'm in RC East. Right now I'm kind of in the mountains so at least I'll be acclimated when I go to Breckenridge,CO for R&R.


----------



## skip11

Update, new bindings. '11 T.Rice w '12 contact pros


----------



## ddubs515

armybpc1985 said:


> Thanks ya'll I appreciate it. I didn't get into country until June 12 Ddubs so I still have a minute before I'm out of here for good. So Ddubs where are you at in Aghanistan? I'm in RC East. Right now I'm kind of in the mountains so at least I'll be acclimated when I go to Breckenridge,CO for R&R.


i'm under SOTF-SE but in the big spectrum i think we fall under RC South, i know they're the ones controlling our airspace at least. i'm plannin a trip to colorado as well, i've never been so i'm stoked.


----------



## Guest

enjoyed viewing everyone else's setups because this will only be my 2nd season and it gave me a lot to research before my purchase (rented last season). I'm an old guy, 6'2", 190#, mainly all-mountain, and I'm just hoping I can keep up with my new gear. I just picked up - GNU Rider's Choice 158W (yeah lame ass graphics but the board is supposed to perform like a dream); Ride Capo (XL); & K2 Maysis (12). I can't freekin wait to try it all out!


----------



## Mack211

New Setup:
2012 K2 Raygun 156
2012 K2 Auto Ever
2012 Ride Insano Focus


----------



## Nivek

Woah, enjoy those ski boots you go yourself there. WINKY FACE.


----------



## Mack211

Nivek said:


> Woah, enjoy those ski boots you go yourself there. WINKY FACE.


Haha ya they are stiff. 
I'm an all mountain guy don't hit the park much and love stiffer boots. Haven't ridden them yet though


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

'08-'09 Lib Tech Skate Banana + '07-'08 Burton forgot the name
'11-'12 Never Summer Evo + '11-'12 Rome SDS 390


----------



## DrnknZag

Mack211 said:


> Haha ya they are stiff.
> I'm an all mountain guy don't hit the park much and love stiffer boots. Haven't ridden them yet though


You'll love 'em! If I didn't have such wide feet, I'd have a pair. I "settled" for the RFL's though, which I can't complain about though.


----------



## BostonRider

2010 164 k2 Slayblade / 2010 Rome Arsenal
156 Ride DH2w 

Wanted to pick up a Freeride setup for this winter , Cant wait to ride it!!


----------



## woodhomie1996

^I rode the 54 Slayblade last season and it was so much fun!


----------



## eug3fo

ROME Agent Rocker
Ride RX


----------



## LuckyRVA

BostonRider said:


> 2010 164 k2 Slayblade / 2010 Rome Arsenal
> 156 Ride DH2w
> 
> Wanted to pick up a Freeride setup for this winter , Cant wait to ride it!!


I did a double take when looking at your Slayblade. Because of the white nose and white wall it looked like the nose had been cut off. :laugh:


----------



## hawaiinboarder

2011 arbor roundhouse
2011 ride spi bindings
2011 burton ruler boots

Cant figure out to post pics. Keeps telling me they're too big to upload.


----------



## DREAM-faw

finally got my noob set up 

2011 Ride Crush
Ride EX Bindings


----------



## xDOTY

I used to want a Crush....


----------



## dodgeme

Love my board. Didn't get to use it a lot last year but it is way better then what I started with. Planning on going to Killington, Vermont for a week in January. Should be a blast.









09 Capita Horrorscope FK Limited Run
Flow Trilogy Bindings

I like the flows but I plan on getting something better this year. Looking at some higher end Unions.


----------



## Mack211

dodgeme said:


> Love my board. Didn't get to use it a lot last year but it is way better then what I started with. Planning on going to Killington, Vermont for a week in January. Should be a blast.
> 
> 
> 09 Capita Horrorscope FK Limited Run
> Flow Trilogy Bindings
> 
> I like the flows but I plan on getting something better this year. Looking at some higher end Unions.


So much to be said about that picture :laugh:


----------



## everythingdonut

I just got my new (and first) board today!! 

Arbor Flight 151
K2 Casette bindings 
Ride Sage BOA boots 

I'll have pictures as soon as UPS pulls their head outta their rear end and delivers the bindings/boots. Grrr.


----------



## Nixon

Burton Condom 153
'10-'11 Burton Custom Bindings

'10-'11 Capita Horrorscope 155
Ride MVMNT Bindings


----------



## BostonRider

LuckyRVA said:


> I did a double take when looking at your Slayblade. Because of the white nose and white wall it looked like the nose had been cut off. :laugh:


lmao , custom man! Thats pretty funny tho , Prob should take a better picture with my SLR NOT against my white wall.


----------



## oneshot

looking at "Setting myself up" with a beard hat this season for those extra cold days..

discuss


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

LOL .... I like!


----------



## Paddy12

My new board for this season
Bataleon goliath 12 with 11 forces


----------



## ChadH

How do you post a pic? Do you have to have them saved on an http site, or can you just upload them? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ttccnn

ChadH said:


> How do you post a pic? Do you have to have them saved on an http site, or can you just upload them? Thanks for the help!


u can upload to google+, and then use insert image.
just copy the link of the picture (the link has to be ended in .jpg, so facebook photo does not work)


----------



## ddubs515

to upload a pic is easy, hit reply, not quick reply then under the message box there is a "manage attachments" button, click that and just attach the image from your comp. you don't need to upload it to another site first.


----------



## sorrybrah

new for this season 2012 CAPiTA Ultrafear 155 with union ultrafear bindings, also gonna check out this arbor draft i picked up at the end of last season brand new.


----------



## Riley212

Marmot Fulcrum Jacket
Burton AK 3L pants
Burton mits
Bern hart hat
Dragon DX goggles
Ride Insano Focus boots
Union SL
Lib Banana Magic 157

big upgrade this year from stuff that was all 10 yrs old


----------



## Jeb

Riley212 said:


> Marmot Fulcrum Jacket
> Burton AK 3L pants
> Burton mits
> Bern hart hat
> Dragon DX goggles
> Ride Insano Focus boots
> Union SL
> Lib Banana Magic 157
> 
> big upgrade this year from stuff that was all 10 yrs old


Pretty sick gear.


----------



## LightninSVT

Jeb said:


> Pretty sick gear.


Is that your bedroom? That shit is gagsta. Nice setup though...


----------



## Revolution

Washington Salmon and Trout with the Fly Fishing - YouTube

Thats the set up until snow


----------



## Jeb

LightninSVT said:


> Is that your bedroom? That shit is gagsta. Nice setup though...


That was not my post or my gangsta bedroom. I just commented on his gear.


----------



## bcasey

I see vaseline. :laugh:


----------



## dkimxd

bcasey said:


> I see vaseline. :laugh:


don't want your skin to dry out in the cold winter months ^_^



My setup: 
'05 GNU Rider's Choice
'12 Flux rk30
'12 Nike Zoom Force 1

Contemplating buying a new board.. but I still love my board haha. I was gonna hold out till next year, but might get an Arbor Del Rey this year.. Depends on how big my paycheck is this friday haha


----------



## everythingdonut

Arbor Flight 151cm
K2 Cassette bindings 
Ride Sage boa coil boots


----------



## WHOisDAN

My first pair of 32's. Testing them out at Northstar this weekend. 





































I'll see how TM-TWO's hold up against these boots.


----------



## East§ide

board with the 09-10 agent orange cartels on it... dying to ride. also picked up an analog comply jacket and solomon faction boots..

so here's the gear for this year:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Riley212 said:


> Marmot Fulcrum Jacket
> Burton AK 3L pants
> Burton mits
> Bern hart hat
> Dragon DX goggles
> Ride Insano Focus boots
> Union SL
> Lib Banana Magic 157
> 
> big upgrade this year from stuff that was all 10 yrs old


holy shit it looks like you are living in the dam laundry room


----------



## Sudden_Death

Freedride 2011 Heritage 160 with 2011 K2 Cinch CTS, park 2011 Smokin' M.I.P 158 with 2010 K2 Auto Uprise. Boots are Northwave Freedom SL and K2 Darko traditional lace.


----------



## xDOTY

11' CAPiTA Horrorscope FK, brand new, got it today. 
12' FLUX RK30 Violet.
12' Ride Anthem BOA Boots (not pictured)


----------



## sworde21

2011 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn
2011 Rome Boss


----------



## snowjab

2012 Gnu Billy Goat 162
2012 Ride Capo L
2011 Salomon F20 11.5


----------



## CheoSamad

@011/2012 DC PLY with Burton Missions.
























And 2010/2011 Burton Hero With Burton Cartel.


----------



## Ech0pl3x

12 capita horrorscope with 12 flow quattro se bindings 

The gf board is a 11 Roxy silhouette with 12 flow muse bindings


----------



## WasatchMan

snowjab said:


> 2012 Gnu Billy Goat 162
> 2012 Ride Capo L
> 2011 Salomon F20 11.5


Be sure to give us a review!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Just got around to mounting my Flux SF45 bindings and scraping the storage wax off


----------



## snowjab

WasatchMan said:


> Be sure to give us a review!


Will do. Prob next weekend. I have the 2010 GNU BG aswell and I might like this one even more because of the more mellow magne traction. Love the graphics, ill try the capos and maybe also the 2011 ride alphas.


----------



## snowjab

sworde21 said:


> 2011 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn
> 2011 Rome Boss


what size is that? Wanna sell it?


----------



## sworde21

snowjab said:


> what size is that? Wanna sell it?


157w
And noooope, at least not till I get to ride it.


----------



## snowjab

sworde21 said:


> 157w
> And noooope, at least not till I get to ride it.


ha ok a bit small for me. But they only make them to 160.


----------



## lo0p

I'd post my setup, but at this rate, the only thing I'm going to be riding this winter is my longboard.
Stupid NE weather


----------



## lyh

Hey everyone, I'm new to these forums and new to boarding! Happy to join such an active forum community 

Can you guys give input on a brand new (clearance) setup I just bought? All of it came to about $500. I'm 5'7" 170

Board - 2008 Forum Roost 158
Bindings- 2009 Burton Doom
Boots- 2010 Burton Ruler Size 9.5

Thanks!


----------



## Tech420

What size is the board and how used are the boots?


----------



## lyh

Forgot to add: everything is new, size 9.5 boots 158 board


----------



## WasatchMan

lyh said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to these forums and new to boarding! Happy to join such an active forum community
> 
> Can you guys give input on a brand new (clearance) setup I just bought? All of it came to about $500. I'm 5'7" 170
> 
> Board - 2008 Forum Roost 158
> Bindings- 2009 Burton Doom
> Boots- 2010 Burton Ruler Size 9.5
> 
> Thanks!


Why didn't you come here _before_ you bought it?

You got hosed man


----------



## lyh

WasatchMan said:


> Why didn't you come here _before_ you bought it?
> 
> You got hosed man


Yikes that sucks to hear lol!

The sale was only on for a limited time and I wasn't able to post until today because the admins didn't verify my account haha


----------



## lyh

If I could exchange the gear what would you suggest around the same price? Just looking at an all-mountain type set up


----------



## LuckyRVA

Post that question in another thread. That's not what this thread is for.


----------



## Lifprasir

Finally got my boots and bindings! Thanks crazyface a lot btw!!


----------



## xDOTY

Sweet setup, man! I bet you can't wait to go and scratch that baby up!


----------



## sorrybrah

i know i already posted but added a new board to the quiver in the house and wanted to post it up.


----------



## miker2010

burton nug restricted 142 board and 2011 mission bindings..... brand new setup just bot it this week; let it snow!!!!;


----------



## Redmond513

Sorry, I know the pics suck but my camera is terrible. I posted pics in the beginning however I finally put the bindings on and got a few new items.

2012 Arbor Blacklist 154
2011 Rome 390 Boss Bindings
Rome Libertines
RED Mutiny II Helmet
Oakley Crowbar Goggles
Special Blend FIST Revolve Slim Fit Jacket - Black
Special Blend Annex Freedom Fit Pants - Hello Yellow


----------



## jeffgale

Rome Garage Rocker 148
K2 hurrithane bindings




..You can keep on grillin' I'mma smile back.


----------



## Andus

Lifprasir said:


> Finally got my boots and bindings! Thanks crazyface a lot btw!!


sick setup man, you're gonna look pretty gnar in the hill!


----------



## Gangstatalk

2011 K2 ParkStar 157W
2012 Union Contact Pro Bindings
2012 ThirtyTwo Lashed 
Nike C.L Down Jacket 
Nike Ruskin Pant
Oakley A-Frame Goggles


----------



## faceless

Forum Destroyer Doubledog 156
Burton Cobrashark! Mud
DC Superpark Boas


----------



## Lab

2012 Flow Verve
2008 (i think) burton mission bindings
2007 (i think) Salomon boots
Random gray coat
Random black pants


----------



## hunterxaz

2008 K2 Illusion 163W
2010 K2 Indy Bindings
2012 Burton Moto
North Face Fargo Cargo Pants
Champion Snowboard Jacket

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## brigid252

2010 Burton Feather 152
2010 Coco boot
2010 Citizen binding 

I'm 5'7", 160 lbs, size 10 boot and looking for a new board to ride park if anyone has any suggestions for me


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

my never summer evo with super custom one of a kind flux RK30s


----------



## xDOTY

Did you win the Facebook giveaway or something? Or did you switch it up with a friend?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

xDOTY said:


> Did you win the Facebook giveaway or something? Or did you switch it up with a friend?


i got 2 pairs for super cheap and my friend got a third pair in a color i didnt have so we switched out. it took us up to 2 hours and a 12 pack before we could figure out how we wanted to do it ha


----------



## dylan56

I apologize ahead of time for the horrible quality...

2012 Never Summer Evo (152)
2012 Nike Kaiju
2012 Rome 390 Boss

http://i.imgur.com/ObMbm.jpg
(it's gigantic when i use img tags so ill just leave the link here)


----------



## xDOTY

ahah niceee


----------



## Quantity

2012 Never Summer Proto
2012 Flux DS30


----------



## NickShake

No pictures cause its still in the mail except for the boots......
2011 Flow Infinite 157
2011 Burton Freestyle
Burton Invaders


----------



## ALF -UK

Ridw Berzerker and Capo bindings


----------



## exhil

2012 burton custom + burton mission bindings


----------



## tobym1991

ALF -UK said:


> Ridw Berzerker and Capo bindings


really nice setup!
i was looking at the berzerker aswell but with rodeo bindings.

now i bought a salomon Grip with ride rodeo's will upload pictures tomorrow.


----------



## shatterproof

Ride Crush and Forum Republic


----------



## Enigmatik

2012 Capita stairmaster extreme sz. 152
2012 union Danny Kass tie dye color way
2012 Nike sb kaiju blue color way 

All 25% off at the local shop

Also got some thirty two denim slim fit snow pants, a neff beanie , some burton rasta gloves with inner and outer glove, and some airblaster goggles

I saved so much money with the black Friday sale

I'm about to grab a Holden field jacket in blue brand new for 200! And some slightly used Holden standards in khaki for like 80

I really lucked out this year


----------



## DVphenom7

2012 Proto Ct w 2012 Union SLs
2010 Heritage w 2010 Rome Targas

Should have been riding the new gear by now but East Coast weather sucks. May have to go up to North VT or out west if this doesn't change soon.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mrmidWest

Board: Capita Ultrafear 155 2011
Bindings: Forum Faction 2011
Boots: 32 Lashed 2008
Jacket: Ride Gatewood
Pants: Oakley no-fucking-clue
Helmet: Giro Revolver
Goggles: Dragon DXS


----------



## tobym1991

bought new gear for this season. I'm from Amsterdam - The Netherlands, and i'm going to be a snowboard instructor for 5 months in Austria.

2012 Salomon Grip-----Board
2012 Ride rodeo L-----Bindings
2011 K2 maysis--------Boots
2012 Anon hawkeye-----Goggles
2012 Burton cargo-----Pants
2012 Burton hacket----Jacket
2012 Dakine titan-----Gloves
2012 Salomon brigade--Helmet
2012 Burton ak--------Backpack


----------



## moondoggy

Boards: 2012 NS Proto/2012 Rome Targa // 2009 Burton Custom ICS/2009 Burton Triad
Boots: 2009 Burton Hail
Helmet: Bern Baker
Goggles: Electric EG2
Jacket/Pants: Holden Laurent/Spyder (dont remember lol)


----------



## caribou

2011 Arbor A-frame (162)
2011 Burton CO2 (M)
2009 Ride Deuce (10.5)

ready for warp speed


----------



## Leo

moondoggy said:


> Boards: 2012 NS Proto/2012 Rome Targa // 2009 Burton Custom ICS/2009 Burton Triad
> Boots: 2009 Burton Hail
> Helmet: Bern Baker
> Goggles: Electric EG2
> Jacket/Pants: Holden Laurent/Spyder (dont remember lol)


Ha, you paired the Proto with the Targas. I got the Targas this season too and I will ride it on the Proto.

Not a combo I would recommend, but I couldn't help but buy the Targas. We'll see how it rides with the Proto. Otherwise, it's being saved for a stiffer board. 

Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## moondoggy

Leo said:


> Ha, you paired the Proto with the Targas. I got the Targas this season too and I will ride it on the Proto.
> 
> Not a combo I would recommend, but I couldn't help but buy the Targas. We'll see how it rides with the Proto. Otherwise, it's being saved for a stiffer board.
> 
> Have you ridden it yet?


yeah, i got both the proto and targas on sale. got lucky and picked up the proto 40% off at a local store. i haven't ridden it but if it doesn't work out, i'm planning to pick up a powder board which i will transfer the targas onto it. 

p.s. there is no sign of snow here, so no chance of riding it. it's still t-shirt'ish weather


----------



## bkolm75

This thread is great! I really need to upgrade my gear this year so this is giving me some good ideas for what setup to get. Thanks everybody for posting your boards!


----------



## woodhomie1996

B.deep said:


>


Those bindings look great!


----------



## snowklinger

32 Tm-Two, 32 Lashed; '12 K2 Auto Uprise, '12 Never Summer Proto CT 154


----------



## hhaidar

For my full time ride I settled on the Proto CT 152 and Union Atlas bindings...which I'm looking forward to reviewing. Going to be testing and reviewing some other interesting stuff...stay tuned .


----------



## jhenson88

Ride Antic 158w
'12 Cartel
Nike Vapen boot

Now if I could just get some damn snow.


----------



## orangatang

I finally got my setup finished. 
2012 Burton custom flying v
2012 Burton cartel est(L)
2012 Thirtytwo lashed


----------



## kctahoe

Just got my bindings in. 2012 heritage with Targas
Sorry for the bad picture, cell phone.


----------



## nrmntng

lol...a bit late for this season's post. but here goes...

last season's motos.
last season's cartels.
last last season's stepchild sucks. lol.


----------



## sorrybrah

got the bindings in today finally. all complete.


----------



## Basti

NS Proto CTX 155 with Ride Capos
K2 Panoramic 162 with Blaze Sparks for the touring days
Nike Zoom DK boots 11.5


----------



## craig-b

May i ask where you got your Westbeach sticker?

I've emailed them, and got no reply.


----------



## Basti

craig-b said:


> May i ask where you got your Westbeach sticker?
> 
> I've emailed them, and got no reply.


I got them from their Canadian distributor called Rampion Enterprises in Richmond. They also handle Bataleon. I sent them a stamped envelope and they sent the stickers back.

Since you're also in BC, that should work for you. I'll PM you the address.


----------



## craig-b

Basti said:


> I got them from their Canadian distributor called Rampion Enterprises in Richmond. They also handle Bataleon. I sent them a stamped envelope and they sent the stickers back.
> 
> Since you're also in BC, that should work for you. I'll PM you the address.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## ShredLife

Basti said:


> NS Proto CTX with Ride Capos
> K2 Panoramic wit Blaze Sparks for the touring days
> Nike Zoom DK boots 11.5


did you decide to ride your proto backwards or something? cuz it looks like the proto is set up regular and the split is setup goofy...


how does the build quality on that k2 seem? congrats


----------



## Basti

ShredLife said:


> did you decide to ride your proto backwards or something? cuz it looks like the proto is set up regular and the split is setup goofy...
> 
> 
> how does the build quality on that k2 seem? congrats


The proto is a true twin so I just ride it this way (goofy)  the angles look a bit odd in the picture. I actually ride +21 / -9.

The k2 seems very well built, especially for the price. Can't wait to finally try it out!


----------



## JayMess686

this season i'll be picking up the K2 Parkstar the 32 Lashed K2 Formula dakine bronco gloves volcom one4zero jacket giro encore II helmet and a pair of spy goggles


----------



## craig-b

Shameless repost








2010/11 K2 Fuse 163W
2011/12 Rome Arsenal Yellow L/XL
2010/11 Burton Moto sz14

Lots of stickers removed, and cleaned up. Looks very bad here.


----------



## DrnknZag

ALF -UK said:


> Ridw Berzerker and Capo bindings


Oh hell yeah! Love this setup.....


But not as much as my new main setup.....










2011 Salomon Sick Stick 163 w/ Ride Capos

Rest of the quiver:
-2011 Never Summer SL / Ride Delta
-2010 Ride Slackcountry / Ride CAD
-2011 Ride RFL boots


----------



## AJHXXXIII

2000 something Vision Vector Series w/2012 Forum Faction bindings.
2012 Burton Custom Restricted 156 w/2012 Malavitas.


----------



## cmendo2005

Flow Merc, Burton Custom bindings, Burton Imprints 2


----------



## FL_Boarder

I went all out this year. I didn't want another season on a Burton Custom with shitty boots and bindings. I'm about $1200 in for this year for all new gear haha. Ride DH2 162W with Ride Capo bindings and Ride Anthem BOA boots. Sorry I didn't get a better picture of the board/binding setup I was just busy packing for my adventure. Leaving this Friday December 9th for Summit County. I should get in 13 days of riding Summit county between December and January, so stoked!


----------



## armybpc1985

'12 157 Lib Tech T. Rice HP Pro Blunt
'12 Burton Prophecy's
'11 Burton Ion's

I'll post pics of my board, bindings, and boots as well as my new pants and jacket as soon as I get home from Afghanistan in January. I can't wait to test out my new set-up in Breckenridge in January.


----------



## Sean-h

2012 Flow Merc 159
Matching Flow bindings
DC Scout boots


----------



## Aznglfer

152 Burton Hero
Burton Custom EST Bindings
Nike ZF1


----------



## NoOtherOptions

158 Burton Clash
Ride LX Bindings

T Rice LibTech 161 
Flow NXT-FS 

Size 11 Burton Hail boots


----------



## Toecutter

Jones Mountain Twin, K2 Auto Uprise
.


----------



## faridk89

154 salomon salvatore sanchez
390 rome boss


----------



## BoarderChix

2012 Lib Lando 57
2012 Cartel restricted
hail boots


----------



## snowjab

2011 T Rice Pro 161.5 pointy LTD edition for snocon. Seattle Skyline (space needle) Had to toss the Capo's on it...


----------



## DrnknZag

^^That. Is. SICK!

Where did you find that? Did Snocon have it stuck in their warehouse somewhere? Solid choice on the Capos too, my fav new binding.


----------



## snowjab

DrnknZag said:


> ^^That. Is. SICK!
> 
> Where did you find that? Did Snocon have it stuck in their warehouse somewhere? Solid choice on the Capos too, my fav new binding.


Lib made them for snocon exclusively 1 of 50. Same as the 2011 t rice but with the seattle skyline graphics. Space needle columbia tower etc. I saw it and it had to be mine.


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Yeah that is incredibly badass......props on an awesome local find!


----------



## movie_reference

Decided to make my first post the all-important set up.

2012 Capita Outdoor Living 154
2009 Technine MFM Pro
2009 DC Judge

Went with the new board this year (2009 Rome Anthem 158 before) so I could better satisfy my freestyle streak, while still being able to ride the rest of the mountain. Boots/binding have been working for 3 seasons and haven't broken yet, so I decided to stick with them this year. No pics of my own, so I posted some Google images for those interested:


----------



## broken coccyx

11 Burton Meateaters Roadsoda 157 ICS
11 Mission EST
11 Burton Moto's


































Gotta get pics of my helmet (GIRO SEAM), pack (camelbak) and goggles (oakley splices white/persimmon lens).


----------



## Gangstatalk

*ParkStar*



JayMess686 said:


> this season i'll be picking up the K2 Parkstar the 32 Lashed K2 Formula dakine bronco gloves volcom one4zero jacket giro encore II helmet and a pair of spy goggles


Jay

I got the 2011 K2 Parkstar last year, 157W.... I live in Northern NJ so I am not riding any crazy powder or anything and spend most of my time in the park at Mountain Creek... I can not be happier with the board.... Super flexible which saves me on a lot of landings..

I also rock the 32 lashed which pair up nice with this board in terms of stiffness/flexibility..


----------



## WasatchMan

snowjab said:


> Lib made them for snocon exclusively 1 of 50. Same as the 2011 t rice but with the seattle skyline graphics. Space needle columbia tower etc. I saw it and it had to be mine.


WOW. i LOVE that board. Incredible graphic on and incredible board. and the exact size i want!

Enjoy it man! :thumbsup:


----------



## jfergus7

Some awesome looking gear. I have been shopping for boards and found a few I liked but now have to keep looking after seeing several more that I really like in this thread!


----------



## ShredLife

New_World_Order said:


> Seriously people on here all have the same board or what? zzzzzzzzz


seriously did you just join this forum to spray your stupid douchenozzle around?



no one here gives a fuck what you think and Union bindings suck shit.


----------



## Jeb

I have a 2012 Attack Banana 159, some new Salomon F20 Fusion boots and Flow "The Five" bindings. I even have some new Sessions Tinker 10K pants. But, I live in New England, so after another 60-degree day of pouring rain, I think my 2011-12 setup will look something like this.


----------



## snowjab

hahaha, you can use your board as a floating device..


----------



## Nefarious

I'm rocking the board that I got at the end of last season, but the bindings just showed up on my doorstep today. Thanks Wiredsport!


----------



## xDOTY

Wow. Those are some pretty nice looking bindings!!


----------



## 2813308004

Trying two boards this season:

2012 163 Bataleon Undisputed
2012 M/L Union SL's w/ L/XL ankle straps
2012 157 Capita Totally FK'n Awesome
2011 M/L Flux DS45's


----------



## boardneub




----------



## Amarc

*2011-12 Family set up*

Right to left; My Arbor Formula 158- K2 Cinch CTS bindings- Vans Aurora boa boots
My 12 yr olds Arbor RX Mini Element 140- K2 CTC bindings- DC Park boa's
My 9yr olds Skate Banana 125, Union mini flights, 32 boa boots.


----------



## haulinbass

I got an artifact rocker 153(2011), force union xl bindings, dc rogans size 11(black purple and orange), volcom outerwear(nimbus jacket, gigi ruff pant in red tweed), red helmet, dragon eyewear. I also still ride my old kevin jones 154 pro model jeenyus from 2003 that thing just wont die just wanted to see what the whole rocker thing was about.


----------



## GorgeDad

2011 Lib Tech Travis Rice 161
2011 Flow NXT-FSE
2012 Flow Rift Coiler Boot (not shown)


----------



## SuperRalfons

Salomon Grip 157 with busted toe edge, Raiden Blackhawk Bindings.
Lib Tech Attack Banana 156, Burton Cartel Restricted.


----------



## dskache

My new setup.


----------



## 509-pow

ok so here is mine.
2010 lib tech 164.5 and burton cartel bindings

















for u guys with the 2011 lib tech travis rice, any one trying to sell one or trade let me know price. pm me.


----------



## dcsocal

2012 Lib Tech TRice 157
2011 Burton Cartels


----------



## SuperRalfons

alot of bananas :thumbsup:


----------



## lo0p

SuperRalfons said:


> alot of bananas :thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm pretty surprised.
With all the hype I was expecting half the boards posted here to be NS Proto CTs.


----------



## ShredLife

dskache said:


> My new setup.


do you seriously ride a 0/0 stance?

i don't think i've ever seen that....


----------



## SuperRalfons

this is my first mervin board and must say i love the mag and the ec2btx. its not as surfy as the grip but makes you feel super confident when riding.




lo0p said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty surprised.
> With all the hype I was expecting half the boards posted here to be NS Proto CTs.


----------



## Jenzo

boardneub said:


>



Wow you have short legs


----------



## dskache

ShredLife said:


> do you seriously ride a 0/0 stance?
> 
> i don't think i've ever seen that....


Yea I usually do actually well close to it, Depends what im riding on too.. if its ice ill stick with it close the 0/0 but if its powder ill point it out a little bit more. In the picture i just literally put the bindings on cause i just got it. lol


----------



## GhostRider9

*My setup for 2011/2012 season*

Never Summer Raptor with Union Atlas and a Never Summer Proto/CT with Union Force


----------



## loonies

Never Summer SL
Burton Missions


----------



## DustD

2012 Arbor Blacklist 154
Nitro Raiden Zero's L


----------



## dskache

I almost got the blacklist actually but then i went into a shop and had to make a decision. I know i went with a past year but i couldnt get over the way the nightrain felt in my hands. and i like to have poppy graphics that you dont see often on my boards.


----------



## socal boarder

Elan Answer board
Burton Mission bindings
and Thirtytwo stw boa boots


----------



## ben.dee

09 or 10 kink, 155
burton custom bindings, large
and I have ride orion boots kicking around somewheres...

absolutely love this board


----------



## turbospartan

Last years setup was a '10 Banana Magic 157 + '11 Rome Targas

New setup is Never Summer Evo 152 + my old cartel's for now, probably getting the 390's for this board.


----------



## SnowHitman

Sims Protocol 163W - Picked up for $90 lol


----------



## honeycomb

Old-> '?? Palmer Honeycomb and '10 Ride LX

New-> '11 Bataleon ET 154 and '?? Flow NXT


----------



## readimag

Arbor Blacklist 154 with Ride Deltas, Never Summer Evo 154, Never Summer SL 155 with K2 Formulas


----------



## 2813308004

^holy neon bases batman


----------



## xDOTY

I like the bases Robin!


----------



## pepe0

NS E / H


----------



## gauntlet09

My setup at the start of last winter (leftover from highschool) 
Late 90's K2 Fatbob 159
Mid 90's Simms Bindings
Mid 90's Airwalk boots (with no liners) 






















...and the setup I'll be riding tomorrow!
2011 K2 Slayblade 159 Wide (ridden 6 times last season with the Simms bindings)
2012 K2 Auto Ever bindings (just got today)
2010 DC Judge (got 'em early last season)


----------



## Lstarrasl

Can anyone guess what Pinball machine I have?


----------



## ShredLife

Lstarrasl said:


> Can anyone guess what Pinball machine I have?


White Water!


----------



## Lstarrasl

ShredLife said:


> White Water!


You win!!!!!!!











nothing unfortunately


----------



## Alexlude

New for '11/'12

Capita Ultrafear FK 153
Union x Capita Ultrafear bindings



















still have this from '09/'10

Custom V rocker 156
Cartel EST


----------



## SnowHitman

11 SIMS Protcol 163W (top sheet is bamboo )
BURTON MOTO size 14 lol
FLOW FLITE 2 XL


----------



## gauntlet09

Dig the look of the top sheet on that Simms. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowHitman

gauntlet09 said:


> Dig the look of the top sheet on that Simms. :thumbsup:


I decided to keep it clean with no stickers


----------



## East§ide

revised


----------



## civic2tegg

East§ide said:


> revised


Why the switch in bindings? I only ask cause I had the same thing going on I wanted either cartels or forces I also went with the forces. I Like those colors better by the way.


----------



## East§ide

well i had been eyeing the acid green for awhile for this board and really wanted to try the unions, and at the same time, i was planning on selling one of my other boards, but i think i want to keep it. this way, i have 3 full setups - burton primo 156 w/ mission warhols, gnu danny kass 155 w/ agent orange cartels and the ns evo 153 w/ union forces. the cartels are GREAT bindings actually, but i wanted to have 3 setups to bring with me depending on conditions and who im rding with


----------



## civic2tegg

Oh ok Baller status :laugh: . Yeah I got the orange union I'm stoked to try them but I was so torn between those and the Cartels. Maybe I'll get some cartles for my old board.


----------



## East§ide

lol i spent entirely too much on snowboard gear this year man. that and sunglasses. i have really champagne taste and a beer wallet


----------



## RogiH

Changed everything 










Lib Tech TRS, Rome 390 and Northwave Decade SL

Day off tomorrow!!! I hope Parsenn Bowl opens soon!!!


----------



## Amarc

*Fathers and Son's set ups.*

As second season riders these are our first ever set ups;
LIB TECH Skate Banana 125-Union mini-Flights bindings, ThirtyTwo boa boots.
Arbor Mini-Element RX 140- K2 Cinch CTC bindings- DC Park Boas
Arbor Formula 158- K2 Cinch CTS- VANs Aurora Boas


----------



## nataku

East§ide said:


> lol i spent entirely too much on snowboard gear this year man. that and sunglasses. i have really champagne taste and a beer wallet


I would refrain from calling it a beer wallet. I've spent quite a bit on craft beer this past year


----------



## gauntlet09

Amarc said:


> As second season riders these are our first ever set ups;
> LIB TECH Skate Banana 125-Union mini-Flights bindings, ThirtyTwo boa boots.
> Arbor Mini-Element RX 140- K2 Cinch CTC bindings- DC Park Boas
> Arbor Formula 158- K2 Cinch CTS- VANs Aurora Boas


Badass! :thumbsup: Can't wait to ride with my kids!


----------



## East§ide

Fair enough..a millet lite wallet then


----------



## coty94

gnu carbon credit 159 wide,2012 burton freestyle bindings,2012 burton moto boots


i just got the board today so i still need to get a stomp pad and leash.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

This is it, Lib Tech Banana Magic with Burton Co2 bindings for those Sunny Park days when it hasn't snowed. Lib Tech T-Rice HP for some the Pow and a Never Summer 160cm Hand made Split-board and spark R&D's for Backcountry days. Sorry no Photo of the split here.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

A pile of em. I've owned and ridden, Burton, Ride, Arbor, Never Summer, and Lib-Tech. My vote is with Lib.


----------



## Deluxe954

Flow Verve 2011
Flow M9 2011
Burton Ruler 2010


----------



## TofuSama

GnarlyCharlie said:


> A pile of em. I've owned and ridden, Burton, Ride, Arbor, Never Summer, and Lib-Tech. My vote is with Lib.


What's that board on the furthest left? Looks badass.


----------



## readimag

TofuSama said:


> What's that board on the furthest left? Looks badass.


Arbor Coda older model I think 08-09


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Arbor Coda 08-09 161 cm


----------



## Slush Puppie




----------



## SKUN37

*My Palmer Crown LE 157 & Ride DH 151*

My setup for this season.

Palmer Crown LE 157cm + Ride Delta + Burton Ruler
&
Ride DH 151 + Ride Contraband Optimo + Burton Ruler

(in emergency Rossignol 152+no name bindings and Nitro Team 157 + Burton Custom Bindings)


----------



## The-Snoopy

Set up for this season:

Neversummer Proto CT 157 with 2012 Burton Malavita

Flow Infinite 163 with 2009 Flow M9

Backup salomon 157 withsome old K2 bindings


----------



## Slush Puppie

The-Snoopy said:


> Set up for this season:
> 
> Neversummer Proto CT 157 with 2012 Burton Malavita
> 
> Flow Infinite 163 with 2009 Flow M9
> 
> Backup salomon 157 withsome old K2 bindings


I'm digging that colour Malavita on the Proto


----------



## LightninSVT

My setup I stare at at least once a day since there is no snow here. Its 58 degrees and sunny right now 


'08 K2 Zeppelin 163W with K2 Autos
'10 NS Legacy 163 with K2 Formulas (Rode only 3 days last year)
My wifes Burton Feather 149 with K2 Virtues (stickers still attached :thumbsdown

Boots are K2 T1 and the wife has Burton Lodi



















Jon


----------



## drpeppr237

My 2010/2011 155cm Rome Vinyl w/ 2011/2012 Lime Green Burton Stilettos


----------



## WRXChris

2012 Never Summer Proto CT 157
2007 Burton C60 bindings
2012 Burton Ruler boots










I've only got 1 day on the board because I live on the east coast unfortunately, but it was a great day (4-5 inches of fresh snow)! Can't wait too get some more time on it, and really can't wait to see what it's made of on a real mountain / proper park!


----------



## craig-b

drpeppr237 said:


> My 2010/2011 155cm Rome Vinyl w/ 2011/2012 Lime Green Burton Stilettos


My sister had Stilettos, she broke them in a week.


----------



## SnowHitman

WRXChris said:


> 2012 Never Summer Proto CT 157


Dreamcast controller bad ass haha


----------



## swagner211

2012 NS Infinity w/ 2012 Ride DVAs
Also have a 2010 Salomon Radiant that my sisters learning on










Andd sorry about the mess! It is a dorm room... haha


----------



## kayin

Here is my setup for this season:

*2011 Capita Horrorscope 149 with '09 Union Force Bindings* for park and play
*2012 Forum The Bully Double Dog 151 with '00 Rome 390 Bindings* for everything else










So far I'm very happy with how these boards compliment each other and allow me to have a different set-up for the different groups of people that i board with, and adjust to their skill levels/interests:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan_T

Second board after 5 years. Loving it. 

Ride Business 157.6 w/Flow NXT-FS
NS Evo 154 w/Flow NXT-FSE


----------



## newnew

GnarlyCharlie said:


> A pile of em. I've owned and ridden, Burton, Ride, Arbor, Never Summer, and Lib-Tech. My vote is with Lib.


that board you have on the left...i've seen someone riding that kind of board, but instead of a samurai i saw a dragon on it. i thought it was cool as shit, yours is even better with the samurai...what brand of board is that?

i'd love one for my collection













EDIT: nevermind...figured it out. noob mistake.


----------



## chronicsmoke

My new setup:

2011 Flow Infinite Wide Rocker
2010 Raiden Zero
2010 Burton Moto's

Good enough for me 

Sorry for the shitty pics


----------



## SimonB

chronicsmoke said:


> My new setup:
> 
> 2011 Flow Infinite Wide Rocker
> 2010 Raiden Zero
> 2010 Burton Moto's
> 
> Good enough for me
> 
> Sorry for the shitty pics


I think you got your bindings on reverse, the ratchets should go on the outside. And they should be marked R/L somewhere on the baseplate...


----------



## chronicsmoke

To be honest, that's what I thought too when I set them up. There is a pattern on the foot insert that has the Raiden logo on them (half the logo on each foot) and this is the way the pattern makes sense..

Not saying you're wrong, I'll see if I can swap the inserts, I put them on that way because that's the way they were sent to me, Seemed odd to me too..


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

This is about to be my setup for this season. C'mon late January, give us something!


----------



## East§ide

the fam








left to right :
burton elite 151, some kind of old liquid deck, ride rapture 147, my girlfriends alibi 149,my ns evo 153, my burton primo 156, friends girlfriends lamar dbx, and my friends lib skate banana 152... this was from one of the group days a few weeks ago. there's still 3 or 4 boards not pictured lol, including my 09 danny kass vertighoul and my boys omatic extr-txtr


----------



## Ryan_T

chronicsmoke said:


> To be honest, that's what I thought too when I set them up. There is a pattern on the foot insert that has the Raiden logo on them (half the logo on each foot) and this is the way the pattern makes sense..
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, I'll see if I can swap the inserts, I put them on that way because that's the way they were sent to me, Seemed odd to me too..


From the shape of your baseplate, it looks like you got the bases right, but the straps backwards. Which is understandable since the straps can come completely off these days.

Edit: or not...since I see the inside ladders are longer on both sides. I think it's backwards too.


----------



## chronicsmoke

That longer ladder is from when I skated over my strap off the lift one day.. I guess I'll have to check them a bit closer and either switch the straps or the bindings.

Thanks guys!

Edit: I swapped the bindings when I waxed the board.. all good now


----------



## huckfin

very nice indeed.


----------



## Munki

Put in my order about a week and a half ago. This season I will be riding a new 2011 Nitro Rook 158 with new 2012 phantom bindings and 2010 Atomic Kush boots. First board purchase and cant wait til it gets here.



















Will update with actual pics when I get them here.


----------



## huckfin

highlife 164
slackcountry 168
park pickle 156
la nina 156

burton cartels
union forces
ride contrabands


----------



## WasatchMan

huckfin said:


> highlife 164
> slackcountry 168
> park pickle 156
> la nina 156
> 
> burton cartels
> union forces
> ride contrabands


Favorite so far! Awesome collection man. 

I am still trying to decide what to get out of those 3 (high,slack,nina) 

I am very jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetDoc

11/12 Heritage 159X with Ride Capo's. Still not sure I'll settle on these bindings but out of the Union force's and Targa's I think I'm liking these best.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

chronicsmoke said:


> To be honest, that's what I thought too when I set them up. There is a pattern on the foot insert that has the Raiden logo on them (half the logo on each foot) and this is the way the pattern makes sense..
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, I'll see if I can swap the inserts, I put them on that way because that's the way they were sent to me, Seemed odd to me too..


yeah it looks like the inserts are on the correct side, but the bindings themselves should be switched. its pretty funny looking :laugh::laugh:


----------



## WasatchMan

Picked up a Salomon Powder Snake 160. Can't wait to take this thing out after a dump!




























Wow, resizing really ruined the quality


----------



## tik

Ride Crush
Flux RK30
Van's Hi-Standard

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3076/imag023711.jpg
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/819/imag0131x.jpg


----------



## bozekid

I'm riding my Custom 165W with Cartels and just picked up a 166 Legacy yesterday at a 40% off sale. Will put either black Cartels or hazard orange Forces on it.


----------



## lacklusterskill

12 Arbor Coda
12 Raiden Blackhawks
12 k2 Darkos


----------



## dskache

nice another arbor. lots of people think they suck and lots love them.. im personally in love with mine. 


















some more pics of mine. love this board. great pop and handles rails like a dream. Just got a nice wax job before this picture.


----------



## 51Fifty

160 Limited edition - white bottom, blue logo; Flux SF45s


----------



## kctahoe

dskache said:


> nice another arbor. lots of people think they suck and lots love them.. im personally in love with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more pics of mine. love this board. great pop and handles rails like a dream. Just got a nice wax job before this picture.


I just rode my new westmark for the first time today and loved it! I've heard they have durability issues but only time will tell, but so far I love the board and like arbor as a company.


----------



## rider89

My 2011/2012 Setup!

Burton Flying V Custom 154
Burton Cartel Bindings
Vans Boots


----------



## ThadCastle

love it to death, just wish it had a tad more flex. im 5'10 180, board is a 158. might bump down to a smaller size


----------



## WasatchMan

yeah a 158 is pretty big for that thing


----------



## caboron

Rocking an oldie...Nitro shogun 160....with graphite base. Burton P1MD bindings


----------



## ThadCastle

WasatchMan said:


> yeah a 158 is pretty big for that thing


snagged it from backcountry because of their amazing return policy. it was that or a 152 which i feel may be too small, but ill probably give a 152 a shot (i ride all mountain/park), and more flex would be nice


----------



## LukeRyan

I'm 6'2" and 175 lbs.

157 Lib Tech TRS C2BTX
Rome 390 Boss - L/XL
Nike Zook Kaiju - 11.5

FRESHNESSSS


----------



## Vikz

*newbee's*

Here is my wife's and my board, we are both 1st timers..

her's

















mine


----------



## hawaiinboarder

2011 arbor roundhouse
2011 ride spi bindings
2011 burton ruler boots


----------



## Kapn.K

I'm on my trusty legacy and my kid's new evo.


----------



## Ponmi

Here is my 11/12 setup:

Flow Drifter 159
Flow M9 bindings
thirtytwo boots


----------



## Aliaz

On my second season riding with:

2011 Arbor Element RX 161
2011 Flow NXT-ATSE
2011 K2 T1 DB

1 week until Im of to Austria, alot of snow according to the weather reports


----------



## Rerun

Whats up, first time poster long time thread viewer. Here's my first set up, lots of gear from last season but I only got to ride about 8 times last year so its pretty much like new.

NS SL / Flux TT30s


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Here's my main setup this year. 

2012 180cm LibTech Birdman
2012 Burton Diode Bindings
2011 K2 Darko 1/2 Boa 1/2 Laces


----------



## metric

NS Proto CT 157
Rome 390 Boss
ThirtyTwo Focus BOAs


----------



## rader023

Daily Driver:
Ride Highlife Wide 163 (2010)
K2 Drone


Pow Days:
K2 SlayBlade Wide 2009 (166)
K2 Auto 2009

Boots:
Salomon Synapse Wide
Salomon Dialogue Wide


----------



## triumph.man

Just bought this.








for $280

&








for $156

Hopefully I'll get it by the end of the week, and hope it will look ok with this setup. what do you guys think?


----------



## woodhomie1996

R to L 
Drake Green Battle 159 with Drake SuperSports
Drake DF1 with Drake Risto Reload


----------



## alihockey

Right (my setup):
2012 NS Lotus 149
2007 Flow Prima

Left (roommate):
2011 Burton Feather 152W
2012 Ride LXh


----------



## Ramsfan

Bataleon Disaster


----------



## Chris

http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t407/mrchurch141/th_WP_000222.jpg?t=1329198200
http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t407/mrchurch141/th_WP_000221.jpg?t=1329198204

board: k2 fastplant 2012 154cm
bindings k2 national


----------



## smokinsummer

2011 Never Summer Revolver 153 -

2012 Smokin Deadlung 152 - Just arrived today can't wait to take it out!

2011 Rome 390 Boss. 

Love the look of the black and white Bosses on the Revolver! (boards for sale btw )

Deciding on what bindings to get for the Deadlung still


----------



## tdn

can't take pics while i'm afganistan this season..

but

2010 Rossi Angus with 08' or 09 solomon bindings.
2011 Ride DH with 2012 390 Bosses


----------



## Pworld

Im a late beginner this season, but already have my first set up. Cant wait to try out. 










plus 










Plus this on the way 










Nike DK Zoom
2012 Union Contact Pro Bindings
2012 Signal Park Light 156
Nike 6.0 Kampai Jacket
Nike Snowboarding Highcrest Pants


----------



## deifys

Just got my new bindings, so it looks like this!


----------



## rdot84

Riding a Rossi Retox 153 with 09/10 Union Forces and 2010 Burton Hails. Also have a 154 NS Proto CT


----------



## Pworld

rdot84 said:


> Riding a Rossi Retox 153 with 09/10 Union Forces and 2010 Burton Hails. Also have a 154 NS Proto CT


What wall mount is that?


----------



## rdot84

Pworld said:


> What wall mount is that?


20 - 50 lb. Extended U-Hooks (2-Pack)-16061 at The Home Depot

Work perfectly and mount right into the drywall. All you need is a screwdriver.


----------



## Pworld

rdot84 said:


> 20 - 50 lb. Extended U-Hooks (2-Pack)-16061 at The Home Depot
> 
> Work perfectly and mount right into the drywall. All you need is a screwdriver.


Perfect! thank you sir


----------



## Flaus

Just ordered everything and received the board.

2012 Rossignol One Magtek 159cm
2012 Rome 390 Boss White/Black
2012 K2 Maysis Boots Black

SOOOOOO EXCITED TO HIT THE MOUNTAIN NEXT WEEK!

Oh and got the wife new stuff as well

2012 Rossignol Diva Magtek
2012 Rome Madison White/Silver
2012 K2 Contour Boots Black.


----------



## rdot84

Flaus said:


> Just ordered everything and received the board.
> 
> 2012 Rossignol One Magtek 159cm
> 2012 Rome 390 Boss White/Black
> 2012 K2 Maysis Boots Black
> 
> SOOOOOO EXCITED TO HIT THE MOUNTAIN NEXT WEEK!
> 
> Oh and got the wife new stuff as well
> 
> 2012 Rossignol Diva Magtek
> 2012 Rome Madison White/Silver
> 2012 K2 Contour Boots Black.


Let me know how the One Magtek rides. I was thinking of getting one. I had the One before it was amptek and had regular camber and loved it. Despite the rants and raves about neversummer and the proto i just dont like the damp feel. I like more feedback from my board.


----------



## Flaus

rdot84 said:


> Let me know how the One Magtek rides. I was thinking of getting one. I had the One before it was magtek and had regular camber and loved it. Despite the rants and raves about neversummer and the proto i just dont like the damp feel. I like more feedback from my board.


I'll definitely let you know. I am a noob, so I don't know how much you want to put into my opinion. However, I will most assuredly post up my thoughts. Based on reviews and tech alone, I couldn't find a better deal than the one mag (got it for $299 shipped). I like it so much I bought to women's version for the wife.


----------



## Vaughanabe13

Shots of rig:
Obligatory shot of my new rig - Imgur
Just chillin - Imgur

Gear:
2012 Bataleon Evil Twin 157
Gnu Choice bindings
2011 Burton Ambush boots (not shown in pic)


----------



## Alexlude

my setup

153 ultrafear
32 Tm Twos


----------



## MrOverkill

Well, this is my not so new setup. Been riding it for what little bit of a season we've had in NE Ohio. Hopefully going to SLC at the end of March for some good turns where this setup was made to thrive.


2012 Venture Storm 181w (Yes, I am a fatass, and yes, I can ride the board)
2012 Raiden Machine
2012 Burton Rulers
2011 Giro Revolution

Unfortunately no pics right now, but it looks sick and rides even better.


----------



## bronzzhorse

2009 Burton Blunt 151 (got this board off the back shelf, new, still in packaging for $200 even... yeah its a couple years old... AND?
2011 Burton Custom Bindings
2012 Ride Anthem Boots (not pictured)









also have, but no pics, 
Old Zuma 155 with Nice brand bindings (for friends to ride)
LTD Fury 151 with LTD LT250 bindings...My "beater" board...for "those" days..


----------



## Bparmz

2011 Lib Tech TRS with 2012 Ride Rodeos


----------



## kdirt

2011 T. Rice HP w/ Toxic Green Burton Cartels


----------



## honeycomb

Left: '10 FunKink 153 w/ flow nxt. Right: '11 Evil Twin 154 w/ ride ex
I made 2.5deg canted footbeds for both bindings, you can see the black strip of rubber in the flows


----------



## kanny

157 proto ct
FLUX DMCC-lights


----------



## Flaus

Flaus said:


> Just ordered everything and received the board.
> 
> 2012 Rossignol One Magtek 159cm
> 2012 Rome 390 Boss White/Black
> 2012 K2 Maysis Boots Black
> 
> SOOOOOO EXCITED TO HIT THE MOUNTAIN NEXT WEEK!
> 
> Oh and got the wife new stuff as well
> 
> 2012 Rossignol Diva Magtek
> 2012 Rome Madison White/Silver
> 2012 K2 Contour Boots Black.


Here she is. Took her out for the first time yesterday. Shitty conditions, but the Magenetraction really proved its worth.


----------



## East§ide

Riding saturday with the broken collarbone..wore a helmet so i could bail on my head instead of my shoulder if need be...evo 153 w/ acid green forces


----------



## Bootleggn

2012 Arbor Roundhouse RX 162cm
2012 Burton Cartel
2012 Burton Hail's

*Awaiting
2012 Arbor Blacklist 160cm
2012 Flow M9-SE's


----------



## triumph.man

'12 Ride Machete 155
'12 Union Asadachi

Just trying to find boots now.


----------



## chrisbryan89

2012 NS Legacy
2012 Burton Cartels
2012 32 TM-Two's


----------



## tonez

'12 GNU CC BTX 153
'12 Burton Cartel
'11 K2 Darko


----------



## dantech

My two board quiver this season.

2011 161.5 t.rice
2011 flux tt30's

2012 160 proto ctx
2012 flux dmcc light's

Northwave Decade Boots


----------



## Bootleggn

2012 Arbor Blacklist 160cm
2012 Flow M9-SE's

finally....


----------



## Munki

2011 Nitro Rook
2012 Raiden Phantoms


----------



## Basti

small update


----------



## Massimo

Basti said:


> small update


NICE...!!!!!
What color of bindings do you going to set to the beautiful Heritage?


----------



## Basti

so far I'm just switching my malavitas around but I might pick up another pair at end of season sales. I think either stone or black


----------



## dreampow

Basti said:


> so far I'm just switching my malavitas around but I might pick up another pair at end of season sales. I think either stone or black


Looks like your proto and heritage are the same size.

Proto for freestyle Herritage for freeride?

Also how do you like the malativas on the proto?


----------



## Basti

yeah, the proto is for the park days (155) and the heritage for the off-piste/freeride days (156). I'm a huge fan of the malavitas on any board. don't know why but they do it all for me, any day. soft enough to fool around, stiff enough to really charge. best bindings I've ever had.


----------



## oldlady

Basti said:


> so far I'm just switching my malavitas around but I might pick up another pair at end of season sales. I think either stone or black


how do you like the YES in comparison to either your heritage or proto?


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

current set up

08 Burton T6 164 Wide
06 P1 Carbon

11 Lib tech T rice HP 161.5
11 NXT AT SE

09 Stepchild Latchkey 156

00 Forum Peter Line 159 Wide (not pictured)

Boots:
09 Burton SLX


----------



## Basti

oldlady said:


> how do you like the YES in comparison to either your heritage or proto?


It's a great board. A bit less damp than the proto but insane edge hold due to the serrated edge and I love the camber profile. You can butter it but still go pretty fast.


----------



## jello24

2012 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix
2012 Burton Cartel Restricted










---

2010 Rome Garage Rocker
2012 Flux TT30 (Not yet mounted)


----------



## snowklinger

Johan_Olofsson said:


> current set up
> 
> 08 Burton T6 164 Wide
> 06 P1 Carbon
> 
> 11 Lib tech T rice HP 161.5
> 11 NXT AT SE
> 
> 09 Stepchild Latchkey 156
> 
> 00 Forum Peter Line 159 Wide (not pictured)
> 
> Boots:
> 09 Burton SLX


u live on a submarine?


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

nope that's just the garage door...

By the way, Jello24, how do you like your garage rocker, I want to sell my latchkey to get either a basic freestyle rocker shaped board or an airobic or E-twin as a freestyle/spring board..


----------



## snowklinger

I've heard of a screen door on submarines before....guess the Scandinavians have upgraded!


----------



## xn7

Johan_Olofsson said:


> 00 Forum Peter Line 159 Wide (not pictured)


did someone say p p p p peter line

just snapped a quick pic, 155 with ride spi and forum musket 2012


----------



## eek5

2010 155 Palmer Carbon Circle II 
2012 152 Jones Hovercraft
2012 157 Venture Storm

2010 Flow NXT ATSE
2012 Flux SF45

Need some snow


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

xn7 said:


> did someone say p p p p peter line
> 
> just snapped a quick pic, 155 with ride spi and forum musket 2012


Wow, I had the exact same set up except my Ride bindings were preston EX in black...and the board was the 159 wide directional twin... I love the graphics on these series...
I'll post a pic as I come home later today


----------



## xn7

Johan_Olofsson said:


> Wow, I had the exact same set up except my Ride bindings were preston EX in black...and the board was the 159 wide directional twin... I love the graphics on these series...
> I'll post a pic as I come home later today


good to hear more of these still around  i'll be trying some slighty newer forum bindings on the board soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just picked up this bad boy last week and have ridden it 3x so far. I've missed not having magnetraction in the quiver, the last 2 seasons, so it was about time to have something for those icy days or hardpack groomer night seshes.


2012 Gnu Rider's Choice C2+Pickle


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

as i introcued earlier, my retired peter line 159w...10 years on it


----------



## AlexS

Smokin Superpark CTX 148
Rome 390s


----------



## xn7

Johan_Olofsson said:


> as i introcued earlier, my retired peter line 159w...10 years on it


nice. haven't seen many of those around. why retired? looks great hung up.


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

It's retired because it started to delaminate on the side (can't see it on pic). And yeah it does look good on the wall but I am about to make a bench with it as soon as I find a second board to build that....


----------



## East§ide

yesterday


----------



## snowjab

Johan_Olofsson said:


> current set up
> 
> 08 Burton T6 164 Wide
> 06 P1 Carbon
> 
> 11 Lib tech T rice HP 161.5
> 11 NXT AT SE
> 
> 09 Stepchild Latchkey 156
> 
> 00 Forum Peter Line 159 Wide (not pictured)
> 
> Boots:
> 09 Burton SLX



Im thinking about getting some NXT to toss on my t rice hp aswell. How do you like them?


----------



## Decade190

Bayoh said:


> Got my Rome Targa bindings about a week ago. My all-mountain setup is complete.  Now to greedily buy more boards and bindings to round out my quiver, ha!
> 
> '11 Never Summer SL
> '12 Rome Targa


Sorry to drag this up from the apst,
but i'm looking at getting the SL.
Why is the graphic on this one all black rather than the greeny/bluey graphic they usually have?


----------



## Nefarious

Because it's last year's board. Look at the quote. 11' not 12'


----------



## LiVeRideFcK

East§ide said:


> yesterday


that is a sick ass picture


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

snowjab said:


> Im thinking about getting some NXT to toss on my t rice hp aswell. How do you like them?


they pair up greatly, the comfort is off the hook and setting them up is not that bad. I discovered flow this season in terms of feeling, and i think those binding are just great.


----------



## East§ide

LiVeRideFcK said:


> that is a sick ass picture


thanks lol.. the original isnt quite as cool but my friend was bored at work and felt like doing a little editing on it. hopefully lots more pics to come this weekend..i bought so much new gear this season its nuts - 2 pairs of pants, 2 jackets, like 30 beanies, new board, 2 sets of bindings, 2 new pairs of goggles lol...

spending my bday with all of my friends and girlfriend at creek for closing weekend..gonna watch the pond skim contest saturday, party saturday night at the lodge and then ride sunday...so stoked


----------



## rdot84

East§ide said:


> thanks lol.. the original isnt quite as cool but my friend was bored at work and felt like doing a little editing on it. hopefully lots more pics to come this weekend..i bought so much new gear this season its nuts - 2 pairs of pants, 2 jackets, like 30 beanies, new board, 2 sets of bindings, 2 new pairs of goggles lol...
> 
> spending my bday with all of my friends and girlfriend at creek for closing weekend..gonna watch the pond skim contest saturday, party saturday night at the lodge and then ride sunday...so stoked


I'll be up at creek sunday too. But where did you get info that its closing weekend?


----------



## East§ide

says so on the website..creek always closes early. thats okay, after creek its time to start hitting blue and boulder again


----------



## Qvaza

Hi guys! My first post 
Here is my setup:

1. Proto CT 2013 154cm with Rome 390 Boss 2012
2. DC Lauri 2010 165cm with Malavita bindings

Cya!


----------



## East§ide

rdot84 said:


> I'll be up at creek sunday too. But where did you get info that its closing weekend?


just fyi, only south peak will be open on sunday. granite is closed, and vernon only has the sugar slope and LTR areas open. creek is dead for the season.


----------



## crow79

My two setups:

LibTech T. Rice 2010 - 157 length, Ride EX bindings

And then my brand new setup that just got back from a fresh tune, haven't even had the chance to ride it yet!!

NS Raptor 164 w/ Salomon Caliber bindings.

I'll be posting a comparison soon, once I've had a chance to put the Raptor through some runs over this weekend and next.


----------



## Chainsawklr

*Burton 169 Barracuda with Cartel Bindings*

This year I switched from mainly riding my Burton 09/10 Custom to a new Burton Barracuda 169 with Cartel bindings. Awesome resort POW board that can do everything!


----------



## mtl20

just bought my gear for next year
2012 k2 raygun
2012 ride ex
2012 32 prion ft

















im still a noob so i think i will be able to progress nicely with this setup.


----------



## lernr

dangit people here have some pretty setups!

BC setup: NS 161 split + Spark Burner binders + Spark Deeluxe XdlR boots + BD tractor skins + BD pure carbon poles

Resort: Smokin Superpark 156 + Union Force MC + Vans Cirro

Other stuff: Bern Watts carbon, Zeal Eclipse and Detonator goggles, Level Superpipe and Arc'teryx Alpha SV gloves


----------



## East§ide

from saturday


----------



## dreampow

late addition to my quiver. Sold my 2011 Highlife (which I liked a lot, just wanted a change) and bought this.










I am running it with 2011 cartels, but I will probably upgrade to 2012 cartels or malativa


----------



## East§ide

me and the woman..she's learning this season but already is linking turns and stuff...couldnt be more proud. she's riding an alibi rogue 149 but id like to get her on a b-nice 147 next year


----------



## JTG151

*Vapor & Custom X*

My setups for the year:

Freeride Setup
2008 Burton Vapor
2012 Union Force MC's

Freestyle Setup
2009 Burton Custom X
2012 Burton X-Base EST

2008 Salomon Malamute
2012 Nike Kaiju Quickstrike


----------



## poutanen

JTG151 said:


> My setups for the year:
> 
> Freeride Setup
> 2008 Burton Vapor
> 2012 Union Force MC's
> 
> Freestyle Setup
> 2009 Burton Custom X
> 2012 Burton X-Base EST


Maybe I'm retarded (okay most likely I'm retarded). But wouldn't the Vapor make a better freestyle board, and the Custom X a better freeride? Custom X being stiffer...

I was looking at the Vapor to replace my T7 but heard it wasn't as stiff. Still a nice board! :thumbsup:

Obligatory pic of my setup and the girlfriends for the year...

Me:
2011 Burton T7 159
2010 Burton C60 EST
2010 Burton Driver-X

GF:
2010 K2 Luna 149
2010 K2 Bliss bindings (wants Burton Scribe, Lexa or Escapades instead)
2012 Nitro boots


----------



## JTG151

Its designed as an all-mountain board and I've just heard the vapor's aluma-fly core is too fragile for rails/boxes etc - know a friend that snapped his. Awesome board for jumps and freeride though. Being extremely lightweight (esp with the MC's), I've also found it ideal for doing moguls etc where quick maneuverability is a factor. Definitely recommend it though.
Also - I've ridden the T7 and the stiffness is pretty similar with the Vapor (still being slightly softer). Custom X, despite the stiffness rating on the site, is noticeably softer than the Vapor.


----------



## poutanen

JTG151 said:


> Its designed as an all-mountain board and I've just heard the vapor's aluma-fly core is too fragile for rails/boxes etc - know a friend that snapped his.


Hmmm thanks for the info. T6/T7's got the same core as the Vapor and I haven't heard of them failing. In fact mines been driven over and it's all good! :laugh: Maybe the T-series has a thicker aluminium honeycomb core, or more carbon/glass weave to make it stronger/stiffer/heavier than the vapor?

I would think the vapor would be a pipe machine being light and stiff and cambered.

Would probably make a pretty damn good quiver of one for a mainly freeride boarder. The T7 certainly seems that way to me. Like Frank's red hot sauce, I put that shit on everything! lol


----------



## gprider_capita

Capita Horrorscope 153
Burton Customs L
K2 Haymaker size 12


----------



## Casual

Ride Kink 157
Rome 390


----------



## SimonB

GF's b-day gift:

2012 Never Summer Infinity 156
2011 Flow Prima SE


----------



## Donutz

156? Tall gf!


----------



## xn7

Donutz said:


> 156? Tall gf!


length is based on weight isn't it :laugh: but yeah by the stance looks pretty tall


----------



## SimonB

Yep, tall GF. 5'9". 

We're just back from riding it and she LOVES it. I might be sleeping on the couch tonight...


----------



## Donutz

xn7 said:


> length is based on weight isn't it :laugh: but yeah by the stance looks pretty tall


Yeah, _you_ go ahead and suggest heavy gf. I'll watch from over here... :laugh:


----------



## SimonB

Yeah, go suggest her she's heavy 

She turned 37 today, and she's pissed. Don't give her a reason to kick your ass. :cheeky4:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Donutz said:


> Yeah, _you_ go ahead and suggest heavy gf. I'll watch from over here... :laugh:


LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just got these a couple weeks ago. 2012 Rome 390 Boss


----------



## Liv4Sno

This season, a TRS with Burton P1.1 bindings. Next season, Phoenix Series with Cartels.


----------



## Massimo

Board: Never Summer Heritage X 156
Bindings: Burton Cartel
Jacket and Pant: Salomon (10.000 / 10.000)
Boots: Burton Ruler
Goggles: Spy Platoon
Gloves: The North Face Snoborg
Back pack: Burton AK 15L


----------



## Massimo




----------



## ttccnn

Massimo said:


> Board: Never Summer Heritage X 156
> Bindings: Burton Cartel
> Jacket and Pant: Salomon (10.000 / 10.000)
> Boots: Burton Ruler
> Goggles: Spy Platoon
> Gloves: The North Face Snoborg
> Back pack: Burton AK 15L


How is the glove? I saw it in the outlet last weekend, they look so nice


----------



## Massimo

They are very confortable and warm.....i can´t tell you about the imperbeability, because i don´t prob it yet....
If found it in the clearence area in Orlando Premium outlet and pay it $50.
Here, in Argentina, the seasson begings in July...
Cheers


----------



## East§ide




----------



## Bparmz

East§ide said:


>


what mountain is this? it looks familiar to me lol


----------



## East§ide

its actually killington. they got hit with like 20 inches last week so we made the drive up there overnight. had pretty good coverage except in a few spots where there was runoff.. like right where this pic was from lol.


----------



## ttccnn

East§ide said:


> its actually killington. they got hit with like 20 inches last week so we made the drive up there overnight. had pretty good coverage except in a few spots where there was runoff.. like right where this pic was from lol.


I also made a one day trip to killington on Sat.

leaving 4:30am driving for more than 5 hours, snowboard for 5 hours and then drive back.

pretty fun


----------



## East§ide

thats when i was there..left at 11pm friday night, got there around 5 am, slept til 9, rode til 5, got home around 11 saturday


----------



## ecks

I must have seen you guys there, I rode up at 4:30 as well and stayed until about 4 before heading home. Some pretty good trails from the quad, unfortunately friday kicked their ass but I can't complain about 70+ degree snowboarding.


----------



## Bparmz

East§ide said:


> its actually killington. they got hit with like 20 inches last week so we made the drive up there overnight. had pretty good coverage except in a few spots where there was runoff.. like right where this pic was from lol.


ah ok cool. i knew it was a northeast place just wasnt exactly sure. I might try to get to kilington this weekend since Gore has been closed since the second weekend of march. Im an instructor at gore so thats really the only place i go to, ive never even been to any of the vermont resorts lol


----------



## Ollie78

A bit spoiled for my first season; Lib-Tech JL Phoenix 157(wide) with Burton Malavitas, and Lib-Tech Birman 180 with Burton Cartels...........Next year? Already pre-ordered a Lib-Tech Travis Rice Pro Horsepower 164.5. Not sure which bindings yet, though.............


----------



## ujeen

My setup: Boots Nitro Anthem '12 size 8(US), Bindings Union Force acid green m/l '12, Board Drake DF2 '12. The board doesn't unpacked yet and bindings are not attached  I've got the board at the end of season for 220$ (RP was 499$)(discounts ). Can't wait to try it on snow.


----------



## Megatron X

Well I have two set ups. I have my YES. Basic 155. That is paired with some 2012 Cartel RE:Flex and some Ambush boots. My other set up is the Pick Your Line 159 with Rome Maestros (which I am looking to replace) and some Burton Ion Boots.


----------



## yuhaoyang

Memphis Hawk said:


> Here's my main setup this year.
> 
> 2012 180cm LibTech Birdman
> 2012 Burton Diode Bindings
> 2011 K2 Darko 1/2 Boa 1/2 Laces
> 
> OH! You're the youtube guy from amori.
> Very jelly =D


----------



## poutanen

yuhaoyang said:


> Very jelly =D










:dunno:

Oh you mean JEALOUS! :laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:


----------



## yuhaoyang

poutanen said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Oh you mean JEALOUS! :laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:


Technically envious, but yup lol


----------



## ChiTownRon

Loved going through all the pages of this thread. Looks like I will be the first one posting a Postermania board. 

2012 Rome Postermania 155w
2011 Flow Nxt-at bindings


----------



## Donutz

At this point we probably need a new thread for the new season. I've created one -- let's see what you've got.


----------



## Frozen

JVee said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2012 NS Proto 160cm with Flux TT30 and 2012 Arbor Westmark 156cm with Flux TT30


Jesus. Cool Setup.


----------



## jbernste03

Dano said:


> View attachment 6164
> 
> 
> Yes
> 10 char


How do you like your t. rice? I just got the T.rice 2013 HP 153. I sized down 3 cm like the lib tech rep reccomended.. did you notice it riding big?


----------

